# България | Bulgaria - one photo per post



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

Bezbog Summit, Pirin Mountain


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

Devil's Bridge, Rodopi Mountains


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

Lake Batak


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

Maritsa River


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

Maritsa River


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

The view from Belogradchik Fortress


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Vihren from the north side, the second highest peak in Bulgaria, 2914 m.


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Koncheto, Pirin, one of my favourite places in Pirin.


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Sinanitza, one of the most spectacular peaks in Pirin.


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

The town of Smolyan, Rodopi mountains


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

Nesebar


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Skaklia falls, near Vratza, SW Bulgaria


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Another view of Koncheto, Pirin


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Popovo lake, Dzhengal peak in the front. Popovo lake circus.


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

Nativity Church Murals, St John of Rila Monastery


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

The Nativity Church from the front, St. John of Rila Monastery


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Stara Planina, Botev, the highest peak there - 2376 m. in the back.


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Stara Planina


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Babreka (Kidney) lake, Rila


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

Part of the capital *Sofia*/view from Kopitoto-Vitosha mountain.


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

*Rodhopi mountain *











aura


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

*Rila mountain( the 7 Rila Lakes)*











Daniel Kiradjiev


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

*Rila mountain*










Hristo Petrov


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

*Rila mountain*











Snezhanka


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

19th century typical Bulgarian House, Panagyurishte


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

Shumen Fortress


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

Veleka river meets the Black sea


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

Lake Kardzhali


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

It seems that noone cares about Bulgaria :lol:hno:hno:


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

the Black Sea looks anything but black.


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

philadweller said:


> the Black Sea looks anything but black.


What do you expect about Red and Yellow then?:lol:


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

Rodopi


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

Iskar river gorge


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

the small town Provadia


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

Kazanluk, a Rose picker


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

Valley of the roses, Rose pickers


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

Valley of the roses, Rose pickers


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

The Rose Valley


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

Balchik, Black Sea coast


----------



## Il_Milanese (Jan 31, 2006)

Looks like a lovely peaceful country rich in history and culture. 

Do the rose pickers always dress up in traditional costumes or is it just for the pictres?

Anyway, I hope I will be able to visit Bulgaria a day.


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

Il_Milanese said:


> Looks like a lovely peaceful country rich in history and culture.
> 
> Do the rose pickers always dress up in traditional costumes or is it just for the pictres?
> 
> Anyway, I hope I will be able to visit Bulgaria a day.


:cheers: 

The Rose picking process can be done only for 2-3 weeks(or maybe 1 more I am not sure) during May. So there are some special rituals done at the beggininng and at the end of the campaign for more than a century. Everything ends on 31st May with the Rose Festival in Kazanluk. 

Here is one more photo of the rosepickers


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

An Old granny that used to look years ago like the girls on the previous photo


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

And this is how the rose fields look on an ordinary day of the picking campaign


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

Bulgarian Renaissance House, Plovdiv


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

Plovdiv-the city of the seven hills. Different religions of the world are living piecefully in that ancient city.


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

St. Alexander Nevski cathedral, Sofia


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

Sokolski Monastery, Stara Planina


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Monastery of Saint John of Rila*, better known as the Rila Monastery (Bulgarian: Рилски манастир, Rilski manastir) is the largest and most famous Eastern Orthodox monastery in Bulgaria. It is situated in the northwestern Rila Mountains, 117 km south of the capital Sofia in the deep valley of the Rilska River at an elevation of 1,147 m above sea level.

Founded in the 10th century, the Rila Monastery is regarded as one of Bulgaria's most important cultural, historical and architectural monuments


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

Monastery of Saint John of Rila, different angle


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

Varvara Beach, South coast of Black Sea.


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

Cherven Fortress, North Bulgaria


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

Veliko Tarnovo, Tsarevets Fortress at night


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

Pirin Mountain


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

Looking west during the sunrise from the highest peak in Bulgaria and the Balkans - Musala.


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Paradise bay, Black Sea coast*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Cape Kaliakra, Black Sea coast*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Black Sea View, seen from Elenite.*


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

I cant believe this is my country. Amazing pictures, 10x Turnovec. :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Roman amphitheatre in Plovdiv*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Part of Sofia downtown from above*


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

JloKyM said:


> I cant believe this is my country. Amazing pictures, 10x Turnovec. :banana::banana::banana:


Why can't you believe? 
This means that we do not know our history and country. I'm glad that I've been to all of these places, except for Cherven fortress.


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*saitn John of Rila Monastery*


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

Zaro said:


> Why can't you believe?
> This means that we do not know our history and country. I'm glad that I've been to all of these places, except for Cherven fortress.


I've been to most of the places whose pictures are posted above, but its sure they look much better on the pictures. :lol::banana:


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Bachkovo monastery, my own pic.


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Musala, again my own


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Balchik, botanical garden, again my own


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Gorno Vassilashko Lake, Pirin National Park*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*A View From The Nymph's Peak, Pirin National Park*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Pirin National Park*


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

View from Polezhan peak towards Popovo ezero, Pirin


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Kamenitza peak, Pirin


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Melnik Sand Pyramides*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Kings Beach, between Chernomorets & Sozopol, Black Sea Coast*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*A Boat in Sozopol Harbour*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Sozopol crowded beach*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Sozopol*


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

beautiful


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Rila Monastery*

^^ :cheers:


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Rila Monastery*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo - A Look through the ages II*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Views from Stara Planina | Beklemeto Pass*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Views from Stara Planina | Semi-wild Horses*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Views from Stara Planina | Semi-wild Horses II*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Views from Stara Planina | Semi-wild Horses III*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Views from Stara Planina*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Views from Stara Planina | Semi-wild Horses IV*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Great stuff!! I love wild horses....sadly we don't have 'em in India  
We have to make do with elephants :lol:


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

Veliko Turnovo/Велико Търново:banana:


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Pirin mountain*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Turnovec said:


>


Awesome pic :cheers:


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

Cheers christos! :cheers1:

Veliko Tarnovo again


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

and again


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

and again ...


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Nessebar, Balck Sea Coast*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Turnovec said:


>


Wow. Now that is truly amazing.


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

^^^^


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Borovets ski tracks*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Stara Planina*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Pirin*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Russe*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Russe II*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*The Danube at Russe*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Russe III*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Russe IV*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*The 7 Rila Lakes*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*St. Anastasia Island*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lake Kardzhali*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Hotnitsa Waterfalls*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Etara*


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

Very beautiful country! thanks for sharing.


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Kademliiskoto Praskalo*

^^ kay:


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veleka River outflow in the Black Sea*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Black Sea beach*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Sinemorec*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Sinemorec II*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Kamen Bryag*


----------



## tom.schavo (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey this is beautiful, i never knew bulgaria is so beautiful! gosh, i think i will plan this years vacation to this place.


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Black Sea Coast*

^^ Great! kay:


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lake Vucha*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lake Vucha II*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lake Vucha III*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Ledenika Cave*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Ledenika Cave - Gallery of the Seveth Heaven*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*View to the Southern parts of Pirin mountain and Slavyanka mountain*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Rila Mountain - View from Malyovitsa summit to Pirin mountain*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Rila Mountain - View from Malyovitsa summit to Winter Path*


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Jeravna


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Pirin Mountain - View from Kralevdorska Porta to Belemeto*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Snezhanka Cave*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Devetashka Cave*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Devetashka Cave II*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Rila Monastery*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Besarbovo Rock Monastery*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Studen Kladenets Dam*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lake Kardzahli*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lake Kardzahli II*


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A lot of tourism potential there. Unfortunatly, it doesn't seem to be very well known in the Netherlands. Many people I know don't know how to picture Bulgaria, they think it's all poor with grey commieblocks.


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Chriszwolle said:


> A lot of tourism potential there. Unfortunatly, it doesn't seem to be very well known in the Netherlands. Many people I know don't know how to picture Bulgaria, they think it's all poor with grey commieblocks.


I'll second that. The reason is simple - insufficient advertising.

Baba Vida fortress, Vidin


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Trigrad gorge


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Again


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Bulgaria also has plains, wide and vast, just like time and space. 

Dunavska ravnina (Danube plain)


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Danube plain again


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

NE Bulgaria


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

NE Bulgaria again


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Countryside road in NE Bulgaria. I love such roads.


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Rila Mountain*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Rodopi mountains*


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

Golden Sands


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Belogradchik as seen from Kaleto Fortress*













Chriszwolle said:


> A lot of tourism potential there. Unfortunatly, it doesn't seem to be very well known in the Netherlands. Many people I know don't know how to picture Bulgaria, they think it's all poor with grey commieblocks.



Here is a good article by one Dutch that has been doing business in Bulgaria for several years and i know personally. 

There are some Dutch people here already , making business, comming as tourists or simply enjoying the Bulgarian rural life  

Here is the link to the Bulgarian Dutch Business Club for example .

:cheers:


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Sinemorec*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Sinemorec II*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Etara Ethnographical Complex*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*North Central Bulgaria*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo*


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

Turnovec said:


>


:drool:


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Varna @ night*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Sunflower fields*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo - Tsarevets medieval Fortress*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Burgas*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Sofia*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Balchik | Black Sea North Coast*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Plovdiv @ night*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Albena @ night*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Turnovec said:


>


Nice Church!


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*The Seven Rila Lakes*


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

In fact, this is Okoto, The Eye, the 6th of the seven Rila lakes. It is one of the most beautiful mountain lakes in Bulgaria and the deepest one - 37 metres.


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

scroll to the right and you will see all the 7 lakes


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

That's why I don't like too long panoramic photos 

And ... this one has only 6 of the lakes. The seventh is located just above Okoto and is called Salzata, or the Tear-drop. Here it is:


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Maliovitza, one of the most beautiful peaks in Bulgaria, 2729 above sea level


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Western Rhodopes


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

One of the Smolian lakes


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Krichim Dam


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Trigrad


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Western Stara planina


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Western Stara planina


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Western Rhodopes


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Plovdiv old town*


----------



## nilix (Jun 17, 2007)

*Danube River (view from Vidin)*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Pleven Downtown*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Pleven Fountains*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Upper Danubian Plains*


----------



## nilix (Jun 17, 2007)

*The Bulgarian flag (Tzarevetz fortress, V. Tarnovo)*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*The park infront of National Palace of Culture, Sofia*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Wonder Rocks, Tsonevo Dam near Varna*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Dragalevski Monastery*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Nessebar, Balck Sea Coast*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Tsarevets fortress, Veliko Tarnovo*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Rila Monastery*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Cape Kaliakra, Black Sea coast*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Bezbog, Pirin mountain*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Shipka, Russian memorial Church*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Studen Kladenec Dam*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Studen Kladenec Dam II*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lake Dospat*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lake Dospat II*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lake Dospat III*


----------



## nilix (Jun 17, 2007)

*Near Novi Iskar by Joro Iliev*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Pirin mountain, view from Chengelchal summit*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Pirin mountain, view from Jano summit*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Pirin mountain, view from Jano summit II*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Teteven*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Teteven II*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*St. Joan of Rila monastery*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Pirin mountain*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Bird view of the South entrance of Varna*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Varna, Cathedral of the Assumption of the Virgin.*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Village Scenery, near Melnik, South Bulgaria*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Sinemorec*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Sinemorec II*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Hotnitsa*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*View from Kamenitza Summit, Pirin mountain*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Raiskoto Praskalo (Heaven's sprinkler) Waterfall, Middle Stara Planina*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Raiskoto Praskalo (Heaven's sprinkler) Waterfall, Middle Stara Planina II*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Turnovec said:


>





Turnovec said:


>


Those are the most awesome pics i had ever seen :cheers: :applause:


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Nessebar*

^^ Тhanks Christos! :cheers:


----------



## nilix (Jun 17, 2007)

*A cathedral in Veliko Tarnovo*


----------



## nilix (Jun 17, 2007)

*A museum in Veliko Tarnovo*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Balchik*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Belogradchik Rocks*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very very nice pic ^^ :cheers:


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Part of Burgas viewed from the air*

^^ Cheers Christos! :cheers:


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*A Bay somewhere near Sozopol*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lakatnik, Iskar River Gorge*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Valyavishki Circus, Pirin Mountain*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Otmanli*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Urdini Lakes, Rila Mountain*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Pirin Mountain*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Urdini Lakes, Rila Mountain II*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Urdini Lakes, Rila Mountain III*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Rila Mountain*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*A pool with a view, Troyan, Central Stara Planina region*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo, Assen's quarter II*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo, Assen's quarter III*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo, Assen's quarter*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo II*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo III*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Varna*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Belogradchik*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lake Kardzhali*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*View from Snezhanka SUmmit, Rodopi mountains*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Rila Mountain*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lake Belmeken, the highest on the Balkans - 2000m. a.s.l.*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lake Dospat*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lake Vucha*


----------



## Mercury (Jun 13, 2003)

amazing pics thanks!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Great pics!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great pics :cheers: nice work kay:


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lovech*

^^ Thank you guys! :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Winery&Resort Medovo*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Winery&Resort Medovo II*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Port Burgas*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Rodopi mountains, Eastern Part*

Larger image here


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Belogradchik II*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Western Stara Planina*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Primorsko beach*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Varvara Beach*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Kranevo Beach*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Cape Kaliakra*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Black Sea, Northern Coast*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Krapets Beach*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Agalina & Smokiya, late afternoon*


----------



## nilix (Jun 17, 2007)

*Winter in Veliko Tarnovo*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Sozopol I*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Sozopol III*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Sozopol II*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Sofia*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Sofia University*


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Maliovitza peak


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Rila Monastery*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful places


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*The Russian Church of Sofia*

Left: the building of "DZI", State Insurance Institute. Center: National Museum of Natural History. Right: the Russian Church of Sofia , officially known as the Church of St Nicholas the Miracle-Maker.


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Sofia Downtown*










Shot behind the Bulgarian Parliament, this is an almost 360-degrees panorama. Left to right:
- Alexander Nevski Cathedral
- National Gallery for Foreign Art
- National Library
- University of Sofia
- Radisson SAS Hotel
- Bulgarian Academy of Sciences
- ...and the roof of the Parliament ! 

:cheers:


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Sofia Downtown II*










Shot inside the City Garden, this is an almost 360-degrees aerial panorama. Left to right:
- Bulgarian National Bank
- Batenberg Square
- National Art Gallery
- Encouragement bank
- Ministry of Defence.
- National Theatre "Ivan Vazov"
- Grand Hotel Sofia

:cheers:


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Smokinya beach*

The pano shows the central Smokinya beach, cape Agalina far right and Kavatsite camping far left. :cheers:


----------



## nilix (Jun 17, 2007)

*The theatre in Vidin*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Sofia Downtown III*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Sofia, Prince Alexander of Battenberg Square*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lake Beglika*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Murvodol village*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Valyavishko Lake, Pirin Mountain*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Looking down from "Crow's Rock", Western Bulgaria*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lake Belmeken*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*A Golf Course U/C next to an abandoned Military air field, Northern Black Sea coast, Bulgaria.*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Iskar reservoir*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Pirin mountain*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Rila mountain*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*The view from Bezbog Summit, Pirin mountain*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*St. Konstatin & Elena, North of Varna*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo, Tsarevets Castle*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*The Rila Lakes*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*The castle of Mezek, near the border with Turkey*










Grrr.... it is Matochina, not Mezek.


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*The castle of Mezek*










So that is the castle of Mezek :lol:


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*The castle of Vidin*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Stara Planina scenery*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Sofia*

Red Army monument in foreground, National Stadium "Vasil Levski" in background, on the left.


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Sunny Beach Resort at Midnight*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Maritsa river*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Camping Veselie, South Black Sea coast.*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Sound and light show at Veliko Turnovo*


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Beautiful country! It reminds me on Serbia! kay:


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Rodopi mountains, where Orpheus was born*

^^ :cheers:


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*View from Tsarevets Castle, Veliko Tarnovo*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Winter in the Rhodopes*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Bachkovo monastery*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*A church among Rhodope landscape*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Shiroka Poliana Lake, Rodopi mountains*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Madzharovo*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo*


----------



## nilix (Jun 17, 2007)

*Baba Vida castle in Vidin*


----------



## nilix (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Lakes below Musala, the highest peak in the Balkans*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*A small waterfall in Rila*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Danubian Plains, Norhtern Bulgaria , near Lom*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*The Danube river near Lom*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*The Scenery near Belogradchik*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lake Pchelina, Western Bulgaria*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Western parts of Rila Mountain*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Central Stara Planina*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*The Salt-pans near Pomorie*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Pirdop, Central Bulgaria*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Rodopi mountains*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Momin Vruh and Sinanitsa summit, Pirin Mountain*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome pics kay:


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Popovo Lake and Orlovec Summit - Pirin Mountain*

Cheers christos! :cheers:


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Cape Kaliakra, Black Sea coast*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Bulgarian revival period architecture*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lake Vucha*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lake Vucha II*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Stobski Piramidi, Western Bulgaria*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Ariana lake, Sofia*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Pirin mountain*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Pirin mountain II*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

One from me:
*Panorama of Sofia*








*photobucket*


----------



## AradeanulNewYorkez (Apr 20, 2008)

What to say...great neighbor country


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Shiroka Laka village, Rodopi mountains*

^^
^^

Cheers guys!  :cheers:


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Alexander Stamboliiski Dam , Northern Bulgaria*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Rila Lakes*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Irakli Beach*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ :cheers1:


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*The Stone Wedding, near Kardzhali, South-East Bulgaria*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Belogradchik*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Kamenitza Summit, Pirin Mountain*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Black Sea Coast, near Burgas*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Devil's Bridge, Rodopi Mountains*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lake Kurdzhali, Rodopi Mountains*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lake Kurdzhali, Rodopi Mountains II*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lake Kurdzhali, Rodopi Mountains III*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Black Sea Coast, near Kiten*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Rodopi Scenery*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lake Belmeken, Rila Mountain*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Pirin mountain*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*The St. Demetrius church in Veliko Tarnovo*

View from the so-called "Bishop's bridge"


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo - Old town*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo - Old town II*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Tevno Lake, Pirin Mountain*


----------



## AradeanulNewYorkez (Apr 20, 2008)

Veliko Tarnovo looks very nice and intersting,i like this type of towns.Im watching the photos and im thinking if he will look better with new building paintings or like how its now with white and gray? 
however it looks great:cheers:


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Plovdiv, old town

From Craigaio, Panoramio


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Plovdiv, old town


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Plovdiv, old town


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Plovdiv, old town detail


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Plovdiv


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Plovdiv old town house distance


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Plovidv, old town, Hisar Kapia gate


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Plovdiv hills


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Plovdiv view from Bunardjuka hill


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Plovdiv, view towards Trimonzium hotel from the Roman theatre


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Plovdiv, the main drag


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Plovdiv by night, view from Djendem hill


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Rhodopes, on the left - the church at Assen's fortress.


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Rhodopes, Kosovo village


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

The endless slopes of the Rhodopes.


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Pomorie*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Sozopol*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Sozopol II*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Sozopol III*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Yailata*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo, Old Town*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Momchilovci, Rodopi Mountains*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo, old town*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Stara Planina near Ribarica*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Nessebar, Balck Sea Coast*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo, Old Town*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lake Kardzhali, Rodopi Mountains*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Rojen Monastery*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Dzangala Summit, Pirin Mountain*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Kalimanov Han, near Varna*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*A traditional Bulgarian house in Koprivshtica*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veleka River outflow in the Black Sea*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Pirin mountain, view from Polezan summit*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Chiprovtsi*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Plovdiv*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*View over Varna's southern suburbs with the Asparukhov Bridge*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Stara Planina*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Tsigov Chark*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Koprivshtitsa*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Smolyan*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*The fortress at the Kaliakra cape*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Saeva Dupka cave*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Sofia*

As viewed from Vitosha Mountain :cheers:


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*St. Ivan of Rila Monastery*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*St. Ivan of Rila monastery II*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Magura cave*










The Magura cave is the only cave in the Balkans with cave drawings.


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Central Stara Planina*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Another view*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Lake Srebarna*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Vratsa*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Typical forest from the mountain of Strandzha*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Tranquil river in Strandzha*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Autumn in Stara Planina I*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Autumn in Stara Planina II*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Autumn in Stara Planina III*










For more photos, check out here: http://www.evgenidinev.com/seen_in_my_camera/fall_stara-planina/


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Mashrooms in Central Stara Planina*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Pirin*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Golyam Beglik Dam*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*The Rhodopi mountains*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Golyam Beglik Dam II*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*A village in the Phodopes*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Erma river, near the border with Serbia*










In fact that is the other Erma river which is in southern Bulgaria close to the border with Greece :nuts:


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Trionska river, Strandzha*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Rila mountain*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Devetashka cave*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Krushuna falls*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Partial view of Neftohim Burgas*


















Neftohim Burgas is the largest factory in the Balkan peninsula


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Holy Trinity monastery, near Veliko Tarnovo*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Canyon of the Negovanka river in central Stara Planina*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Sunflowers in eastern Bulgaria*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Sunset over the Burgas Lake*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Strandzha*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Skakavitsa lake, Rila mountain*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Rila mountain*










The Skakavitsa waterfall can be seen in the background


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Lonely tree, south-eastern Bulgaria*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*A dog in winter, Belmeken, Rila*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Rocks and trees above Smolyan*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Kardzhali dam*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Monument of Asenevtsi Dynasty ,Veliko Turnovo :


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Baba Vida fortress, Vidin :


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Sveta Bogoroditza church, Plovidv:


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Rocks of Belogradchik:


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

St.Ivan and St.Peter islands :


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Gallery of foreign arts, Sofia:


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

sunset over the port, Varna :


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Teshel Dam*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Rhodopean landscape*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Devils bridge, eastern Rhodopes*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Viva_Bulgaria said:


>


Very nice


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Agricultural landscape in Ruse Province*


----------



## MystN (May 5, 2008)

All those pictures are awesome but this one...



Viva_Bulgaria said:


>


:master:


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*The castle of Matochina at less than 1 km from the border with Turkey*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*somewhere in Northern Thrace ,near Plovdiv.*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*sunset over black sea, seen from cape Kaliakra*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Downtown Sofia*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Euxinograd royal residence, near Varna*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Wine cellar of the Euxinograd royal residence*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Tzarska Bistritsa royal residence, Rila mountain*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*National Theatre, Sofia*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*National Theatre in winter*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Veleka river, near Sinemoretz*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Momin dvor peak, seen form lake Tevno, Pirin mountains*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Wonderful bridges area in Rhodope mountains*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Cherni vruh (black peak) in winter, Vitosha mountain*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*The Ridge area, Stara planina (Balkan mountains)*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Frosty Sofia airport*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Plovidv-Svilengrade route*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

^^
That is the road to Varna crossing the Ticha Dam


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

Great photos guys! Keep up the good work! :cheers:


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Central Balkans*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Kozya stena area, Central Balkans*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Karandila lake*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Old town, Plovdiv*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Old town, Plovdiv II*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*beach, Varna*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Varna at night*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Viva_Bulgaria said:


> ^^
> That is the road to Varna crossing the Ticha Dam


oops you're right my bad - wonder rocks


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Vratsata*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Sofia III*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Sofia IV*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lake Dospat*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Sofia V*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Chuprene reserve near the border with Serbia*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Chuprene II*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*The Danube near Vidin*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Pirin*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Lake in Rila*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Rocks in Rila*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Mandernsko ezero*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Rocks at the Yailata, northern coast*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Vacha dam, Rhodopes*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Vitosha*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Vacha dam*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Beglika*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Beglika*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Dospat Dam*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Eastern Rhodopes*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Kamchia Dam*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Ropotamo river*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Rayskoto praskalo waterfall*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Rila Lakes - "The Eye" and "The Kidney"*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Pirin mountain, Vihren Summit and Kutelo*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Ropotamo river enters the Black Sea coast*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*The Danubian Plains, Moesia, Northern Bulgaria*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Pirin mountain, Strajite(The guards) Summits*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Pirin mountain*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Stara Planina near Sliven*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

^^ Absolutely magnificent. Thank you, Tarnovets :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*View from Vitosha*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Central Stara Planina*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*A small river flowing into the Black Sea near Kiten*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Plains in Burgas region*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Sofia*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Sozopol*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*A quay in Burgas*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Starlings*


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

Fantastic pictures. Thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*The fields of Golden Thrace*


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Ivanski said:


>


I love this scenery...Bulgaria is a beautiful country. :cheers:


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Sofia*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Rodopi Mountains*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Yantra river*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Shipka church*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Rila Lakes*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Rodopi mountains Scenery*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Rila Mountain*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Ruse*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Ruse II*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Ruse III*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Тhe 7 Rila Lakes*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Plains near Ruse*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Sofia university*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*A church in Sofia*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Turnovec said:


>


Very nice pic kay:


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Sofia*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*The Catholic church in Plovdiv*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo - Old town*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Sofia Downtown - The Russian Church*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Cape Kaliakra, Black Sea coast*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Sofia*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Pirin mountain*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Trigrad Gorge, Rodopi Mountains*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Sofia II*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Sofia I*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Rila Monastery St. Ivan*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Sofia by night*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo - Stambolov's Bridge*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lovech*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Silistar Beach, south of Sinemorec*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Autumn in Rodopi Mountains*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Dohodno Sdanie , Russe*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Rousse downtown*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*BDZ steam train excursion , Southern Bulgaria*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*The rocks and fotress of Belogradchik*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Baba Vida fortress, Vidin*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Wonder rocks, near Varna*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*museum in Pleven*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*The covered bridge in Lovech*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Downtown Lovech*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*old house in Plovdiv*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Kamenitza peak*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Vasilashki lakes, Pirin*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*The eye lake, Rila mountain*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Veliko Tarnovo in winter*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Panorama of Plovdiv*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo - Tsarevets Castle II*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Koncheto - Pirin Mountain*


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

Guys, you're great. This is the best thread in this subforum. :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Varna @ night*

^^ :cheers:


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Central Stara Planina*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Central Stara Planina II*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Rodopi mountains Scenery*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lakatnik - The Iskar river gorge*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Autumn in Tryavna*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Rodopi mountains Scenery*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*A village in Rila mountain region*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Downtown Sofia*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Panorama of Burgas downtown*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*View towards Burgas*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*entrance of Passage cave*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Kavarna bay*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*a hut in Stara Planina (Balkan mountains)*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*paraplaning over Madara plateau*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Ancient town of Perpericon , Rhodopes*










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perperikon


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Karnare pass, near town of Troyan*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Birds on the rocks near cape Kaliakra*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Peaks in Pirin mountain*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*View towards Black sea, seen from Balchik heights*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Rusalka village, Black sea coast*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Sofia @ night*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Sofai downtown*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Grand hotel Sofia*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Drama theatre, Varna*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Archaeological museum, Varna*


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Ustra fortress remains


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Pirin mountain*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Kamen Bryag village, Black sea coast*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*July morning at Kamen bryag *


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Sunset falling over Balkan mountains*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Vratchanski Balkan , near Vratsa*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Ticha Lake*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Iskar Dam*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Balchik air force base*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Eagles bridge, downtown Sofia*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Christmas tree, downtown Sofia*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*The Bay of Varna*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Autumn in Rodopi Mountains*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Sofia*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Sofia II*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Rodopi mountains Scenery*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Malyovitsa Summit, Rila Mountain*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Belogradchik*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Belogradchik II*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Stara Planina*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*The Seven Altars Monastery*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Stara Planina*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*near Vratsa*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Turnovec said:


>


El Magnifico :cheers:


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo*


----------



## LAZO (Nov 7, 2007)

Turnovec said:


>



wonderful colors


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Melnik Pyramids with Pirin*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Pirin*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*The Patriarchate Church in Tsarevets, Veliko Tarnovo*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Vidin*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*The Stone Wedding, south-eastern Bulgaria*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Downtown Sofia in winter*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

^^ Very interesting view  Thank you


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Ruins of the castle of Nessebar*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*The Antique Theatre of Plovdiv*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Crops in Bulgaria*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Alexander Stamboliiski Dam*


----------



## MystN (May 5, 2008)

*Rila Mountain*


----------



## MystN (May 5, 2008)

*Rila Mountain*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo - Tsarevets Castle*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Silistra*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Silistra II*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lake Dospat*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Kotel*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*A rock bridge in the Rhodopes*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*The ruins of the Old Bishopic in Nessebar*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*The 7 Rila Lakes*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Botevgrad*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Viva_Bulgaria said:


>


Very nice pic :cheers:


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Borovo*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Ustra*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lake Dospat*


----------



## Dolfos (Nov 20, 2008)

Incredible land !! 

Congratulations !! :cheers:


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Devetashka cave*

^^ Muchos gracias


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Stara Planina*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Stara Planina*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Belogradchik*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Belogradchik II*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Near Montana*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*National guard unit*










learn more


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*November sunrise, Burgas quay*



















Evgeni Dinev


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Vucha lake*










Silvia Zenova


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*National theatre ,Sofia*










Petar NENKIN (pnenkin)


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Pamporovo resort , Rhodopes mountains*










Dave UK (daverey)


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Southern Dobrudzha fields, near Dobrich*



















Plamen Galabov (plamn)


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Pobitite Kamani - a rock formation from the Varna Province*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lake Pchelina*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Glozhene monastery*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Stone mushrooms rock formation, southern Bulgaria*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Rural landscape*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*sunflowers*










davesag


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*The Rhodopes*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

^^ Wunderba! :bow: :drool:


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Winter landscape*


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

The last pictures are simply AMAZING!!!:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Borisova gradina, Sofia*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Melnik Pyramids with Pirin*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Trees in winter*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo - Old town*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo - Old town II*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Central Stara Planina, Goliam Kupen Summit*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lakatnik*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Madara Rider*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*The castle Baba Vida in Vidin*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*The North-West*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*The North-West II*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo - Tsarevets Castle*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lake Kardzali*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lake Dospat*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Smolyan Lakes*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lake Belmeken*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lake Pchelina I*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lake Pchelina II*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo - Autumn Fogs*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*koprivshtica*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Pirin mountain*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Sunflower fields*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Maloyvica Summit*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Shipka Summit*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Arda river*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo - Tsarevets Castle*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Kovachevica*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo - Tsarevets Castle II*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo - Tsarevets Castle III*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo - Tsarevets Castle IV*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Elena*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*The Stone Wedding, south-eastern Bulgaria*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Arda river*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Rodopi mountains*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lake Borovica*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Pirin mountain*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Rila Mountain with Malyovitsa Summit*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Ruse*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Varna*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Shipka, The Memorial church*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Boboshevo*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Vitosha*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Plovdiv*



















_
AirPower, panoramio.com_


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Plovdiv II*


















_
AirPower, panoramio.com_


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Sofia @ night*



















_
w140, panoramio.com_


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Raiskoto Praskalo (Heaven's sprinkler) Waterfall, Middle Stara Planina*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Provadia*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Blagoevgrad*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Rodopi mountains*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Hotnica Waterfall*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Turnovec said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 1, 2008)

Turnovec said:


> http://4coolpics.com/pics/0257/138770257642.jpg


What is that flag next Bulagarian flag?


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

^^ the EU flag ...


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Sofia, The National Theatre*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lake Kardzhali*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Dam Bebresh, Stara Planina*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*The North West*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*6 out of the 7 Rila Lakes*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Malyovitsa Summit, Rila Mountain*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Balchik, Black Sea Coast*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Pirin mountain*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Nessebar, Black Sea Coast*

Cheers MountMan! :cheers:


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Nessebar, Black Sea Coast II*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Nessebar, Black Sea Coast III*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Pomorie, Black Sea Coast*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Nessebar, Black Sea Coast IV*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Stara Planina Scenery*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Stara Planina Scenery II*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Rodopi mountains Scenery*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Sv. Vlas, Black Sea Coast*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Varna Cathedral @ Night*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lake Tsonevo*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lake Tsonevo II*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lake Tsonevo III*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Plovdiv Main Drag @ Night*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo - Old town*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*The covered Bridge in Lovech 19th cent.*



















Photo by Klearchos Kapoutsis


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Goce Delchev*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*lack Sea Coast near Sozopol*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Looking from the plains of Thrace towards the summits of Stara Planina*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lake Kardzhali*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Plovdiv II*


----------



## MystN (May 5, 2008)

*Chudnite Skali*


----------



## MystN (May 5, 2008)

*Christmas in Varna I*


----------



## MystN (May 5, 2008)

*Christmas in Varna II*


----------



## MystN (May 5, 2008)

*Veliko Turnovo*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Kotel*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*The 7 Rila Lakes*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Vitosha Mountain*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Wine Chateau near Melnik*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Pirin mountain*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Rusenski Lom*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Silistar Beach*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Stara Planina near Sliven*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Vitosha Mountain*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Vitosha Mountain II*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Bansko Ski Resort*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Bansko Ski Resort II*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Bansko Ski Resort III*


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

Great pics, i've never seen pics of Bulgaria, thanks!


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo*



Occit said:


> Great pics, i've never seen pics of Bulgaria, thanks!


^^ Cheers buddy! :cheers:


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Central Stara Planina*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

That photo of Tarnovo is simply AMAZING :bow::bow::bow::bow::applause::applause::applause:


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Etara*


----------



## Tommy139 (Apr 17, 2005)

What a fantastic thread this is.... There are some wonderful photos here of a country I have visited 5 times as a tourist.

Love the country but the only parts I have ever seen are the tourist regions of Sunny Beach and Golden Sands. 

The photo's in the this thread show just how much more there is to see in Bulgaria.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Turnovec said:


>


е браткос братко има и Србија Стару Планину у Источној Србији близу бугарске границе.


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Asenova Krepost - 12th cent., Rodopi Mountains*



Tommy139 said:


> What a fantastic thread this is.... There are some wonderful photos here of a country I have visited 5 times as a tourist.
> 
> Love the country but the only parts I have ever seen are the tourist regions of Sunny Beach and Golden Sands.
> 
> The photo's in the this thread show just how much more there is to see in Bulgaria.


^^ :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*браткос* - what does it mean? :?


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Viva_Bulgaria said:


> *браткос* - what does it mean? :?


као браћа.


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

that is what I thought but you used in that way - *е браткос братко има и ...* - and I am confused what do you mean with repeating brother brother. As a whole I guess you mean that you have similar scenery in the Serbian part of Stara Planina...


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Viva_Bulgaria said:


> that is what I thought but you used in that way - *е браткос братко има и ...* - and I am confused what do you mean with repeating brother brother. As a whole I guess you mean that you have similar scenery in the Serbian part of Stara Planina...


Yes Serbia have Stara Planina too. Very very nice Region.


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Vitosha Mountain*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Stara Planina Scenery*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Pirin I*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Pirin II*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*The Thracian tomb of Sveshtari*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Melnik Rock Pyramids*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Vitosha Mountain, above to Sofia*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Rila Mountain viwed from Malyovitsa Summit*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Burgas sealine*










bashlitch, flickr


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Bistrishko Branishte nature reserve, Vitosha mountain*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*View towards town of Targovishte*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Iskar Dam*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Valiavishki chukar peak, Pirin mountain*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Panorama view of Euxinograd royal residence, north of Varna*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Byala village*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Virgin beach at Kara dere, near Byala*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*The kidney lake, Rila mountain*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Crocuses in the Balkans (Stara Planina)*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Kresn, Struma river*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Edelweisses in Pirin mountain*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Borovets resort, Rila mountain*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Port Varna*


----------



## Make it so (Oct 5, 2008)

Bulgaria is nice


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Sozopol*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Sofia*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Kabakum Beach*


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Ivanski said:


>


French inspired?


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Euxinograd royal residence*

See this - >> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euxinograd



> The construction of the palace began soon after the land which it occupies was given to Knyaz Alexander of Bulgaria as a present by the Greek bishopric on 16 March 1882. There had previously been small monasteries called St. Demetrius and St. Constantine at that place, the buildings of which were subsequently converted into another small residence.
> 
> Viennese architect Viktor Rumpelmayer designed the palace, which was named Sandrovo in 1885 after the Italian diminutive of Alexander's name — Sandro. Later the knyaz extended the estate to its contemporary area of 80 hectares. However, no palace was built at that time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Waterfalls in Stara Planina*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Rodopi mountains Scenery*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo - Old town*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lake Batak*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lake Batak II*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Lepa zemlja! Go on!

:cheers:


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

I like regions in southern Serbia,estern and southern Bulgaria, and Macedonia, 'cuz of their specific old Balkan arhitecture of houses and narrow streets, it's Balkan landmark!


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo*

^^ Houses like this ?


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo - Old Town*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Turnovec said:


> ^^ Houses like this ?


Exactly


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Kaliakra barquentine of Varna naval academy*










information: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaliakra_(Tall_ship)


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Kaliakra tall ship II*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Kaliakra tall ship III*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Bojenci*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Etar Architectural-Ethnographic Complex , near Gabrovo*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Taoesty of Etar*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Port Varna*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Downtown Sofia seen from above*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*South Black Sea Coast*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Sozopol II*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sozopol


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Sozopol III*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Lake in Rila*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Rila mountains*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Ancient thracian city of Perperikon, Rhodopes mountains*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perperikon


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Madara Rider rock relief*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madara_Rider


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Snowly peaks of Rila*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Autumn in Stara planina (Balkan mountains)*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Sunrise over Rhodopes*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Black sea, seen from the ruins of Old Nessbar*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nesebar


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Highest waterfalst in the Balkan peninsula - Raisko praskalo (Heavenly Spray) watterfalls*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raysko_Praskalo


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Valley of Musala*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Musala in Rila mountains, highest peak of Balkan peninsula.


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Kresna gorge*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Sofia university St. Climent of Ohrid*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sofia_University_St._Kliment_Ohridski










by Boby Dimitrov


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*near Lake Batak ...*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Asen's fortress*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Snowly Ruse*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Snowly Ruse II*


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

The Asenovgrad picture is awesome!!!

I can't imagine what the view would be if the fortress was still standing...


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Turnovec said:


>


:bow::bow::bow: :drool::drool::drool: :uh::uh::uh: :shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

I'll post a couple of photos of Stara Planina.


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Goliam Kupen and Malak Kupen peaks. Botev (2376) peak in the back.


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Goliam Kupen peak. It's an incredible place. I was there when I was a kid. Now, when I look at this pic, I want to go there again.


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Dubravsko at Sunset*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Tryavna*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Near Melnik*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Blagoevgrad*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*"God's eyes" natural phenomenon, Karlukovo caves*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lake Pchelina*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Great pictures on that page!


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Melnik sand pyramides*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Rodopi mountains Scenery*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Etara Ethnographical Complex*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Varna - The channel between Black sea and Varna Lake*


----------



## kaer (Mar 16, 2007)

>


 WOW


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Pleven*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Sinemorec*


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
nice beach line...colorful kay:


----------



## m_m (Jan 30, 2009)

The photos from Veliko Tarnovo and Tryavna are absolutely magnificant. What a stunning view! I love the atmosphere of Bulgarian towns


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Vitosha mountain, above Sofia*

^^ Cheers buddies! :cheers:


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Winter in the Rodopi Mountains*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Northern Black Sea coast*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Rozen*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Winter in Etara*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Kalofer*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Sofia @ night*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Russe*


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

Turnovec said:


>


^^
is that a fog?


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Vitosha mountain, above Sofia*

^^ Yep, it's winter mist


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks! Very inetersting shorts. I visited of Bulgaria in 2000, in Varna


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Varna I*

^^ Hope you liked it there ! :cheers:


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Varna II*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Varna III*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful pics... thanks


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Winter Scenery*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Delvinsko*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Port of Burgas*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Etara Ethnographical Complex*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Trigrad, Rodopi Mountains*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Batak*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lake Dospat*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Pirin Mountain, view from Bansko*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Nevestino bridge, Kyustendil Province*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Kyustendil I*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Kyustendil II*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Kyustendil III*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Viva_Bulgaria said:


>


Nice building...


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Pirin Mountain*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Near Godech*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Kopsis fortress remains*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

Beautiful Pics and Country!! Pozdrav iz Srbije!:cheers:


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lake Kardzhali*

^^ Ziveli! :cheers:


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Traditional house in Etara*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Sofia, the national theatre*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lake Dospat*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*The Largo, Sofia*


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

@Ivanski nice photography kay:


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

yah very nice, i agree


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lovech*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Tryavna - the Clock Tower*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Koprivshtica*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Asenovgrad*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

tonight said:


> @Ivanski nice photography kay:


10x to flickr 

*Rocks of Belogradchik*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Rocks and fortress of Belogradchik*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Belogradchik fortress II*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Belogradchick rocks II*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Madara plateau*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Smolyan lakes*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*View from Snejanka peak, Rhodopes mountains*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Winter view from Rila mountian*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Sunrise at the Black sea*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Gabrovo*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Stara Planina*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ivanski said:


> 10x to flickr
> 
> *Rocks of Belogradchik*


That pic and also last updates in this page are really great photos! kay:


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Plovdiv*

^^Thanks Christos 










_Victor Radziun_


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Burgas downtown panorama*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*The Brige, Burgas*










by smailka


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Street scene in Burgas*










polval


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

@Bratkos i Komsije

Hvala vam na fotke! ove godine 09 idem kod nas u Crnugoru na more ali 2010 cu da odem u Varnu ako bog da. Meni je varna naj lepsi grad u Bugarskoj. :cheers:

Pozdrav


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Plovdiv downtown*










Pearl, su maleta & Cia


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*View towards Plovdiv center*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Old Plovdiv*










Pearl, su maleta & Cia.


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Old town, Plovdiv II*


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

I love this one... :cheers:



Ivanski said:


> by smailka


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

This pointers makes me confused....



Ivanski said:


> Pearl, su maleta & Cia


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Melnik*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful and awesome


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo I*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo II*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Hydrocomplex construction, Tsankov kamak*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Tsankov Kamak II*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*BDZ Desiro at Troian station*










bdz_bg ,flickr.com


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Covered bridge in Lovech at night:*










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Covered_Bridge,_Lovech

by valix ,flickr.com


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Historical town of Varosha, near Lovech*










valix


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Lovech panorama*










valix


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Lake Dospat*










valix


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*A1 Trakiya highway*










valix


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Banji jumps from Vitinya bridge*










Ilia Goranov


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Lovech center*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Town of Tryavna and the clocktower*










svensvensen2007


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Opera in Russe*










kirilart


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Winter Pleven*










Dario Traveso


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Pleven town hall*










marco.gersabeck


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Old town of Veliko Tarnovo and Asen dynasty monument*










by nickandrosemary


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Wonder rocks*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Varna*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Rhodopi mountains Scenery*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Sofia airport at night*










by Ognyan Stefanov


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Turnovec said:


>


Looks really amazing


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I liked the photo of the airport. Ivanski thank you very much for sharing it. Regards from Colombia.*


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

nice photos


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

10x 

*Port of Burgas*:


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Burgas II*


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

Turnovec said:


>


^^
beautiful landscape :cheers:


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

:cheers: the water is so fresh IMO. 



Ivanski said:


> valix


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

by looking some photos here.. we cant say anything just wow and nice... hehehe... thanks for sharing anyways...


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Town of Gabrovo*

10x dude


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Dryanovo monastery*










by dza


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*St.Nicolas church, Sofia*










Svetlio70


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Tsarevets fortress, Veliko Tarnovo*










piliev


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Traditional houses*










arhangel


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Railroad station in Varna*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Town of Dryanovo*










piliev


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Varna railroad station II*










slavi_r


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Sofia downtown*










elina


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Classical style building, Sofia*










elina


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Eagles brige, Sofia*










kdecheva


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Vitosha blvd, Sofia*










sib-utrecht


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Downtown Sofia*










victorio


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Sofia, seen from Vitosha mountain*










akuji


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Krumovo airbase ,near Plovdiv*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Plovdiv*










Ognyan Stefanov


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very good this panoramic night of Sofia. Thank you for sharing. Regards from Colombia.*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Pedestrian bridge near NDK, Sofia*










IggyRox


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Jan Del Castillo said:


> *Very good this panoramic night of Sofia. Thank you for sharing. Regards from Colombia.*


another view :cheers1:

*Nigth Sofia*










by toni_ruskov


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Sunset over the city*










Beyonder


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Busy night at Cherni Vruh blvd, Sofia*










podoboq


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

> Ivanski said:
> 
> 
> > Pearl, su maleta & Cia
> ...


^^
i think those were the sister cities


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*The rowing channel in Plovdiv*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Roman theatre and view over Plovdiv*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Rowing channel in Plovdiv II*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Central square in Haskovo*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Kaliakra tall ship*

Kaliakra at sea station Varna:


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Tsar liberator statue and the Academy of science, Sofia*










jennifer2125


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Fisher boats in Pomorie*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Birds in Pomorie*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Balchik*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Yacht port, Balchick*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Street in Balchik*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Lakatnik and the Iskar river gorge*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Iskar gorge*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Lakatnik and the train station (marked in the circle)*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Train entering Lakatnik station*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*The bridge , Burgas*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*The bridge II*










pr.slavi


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Varna*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Plovdiv*

old town


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Sofia*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Plovdiv*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Varna*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Burgas*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Night Varna*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*The spring has come*


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

Ivanski said:


> and another, it looks tiny on that one


wow...it's amazing


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

Ivanski said:


> Nope "vodopad" is "vodopad"  Praskalo is like a folklore form.
> 
> Here's another cool picture of it:


nice. 
is that a waterfall?


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Sofia - St. Alexander Nevski cathedral*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

tonight said:


> nice.
> is that a waterfall?


Yes, it is a waterfall called Rayskoto Praskalo, meaning Heavenly Spray and is the highest waterfall in the country and the Balkan Peninsula (124.5 m)


----------



## nilix (Jun 17, 2007)

Here is a panorama from Belogradchik I've made today :cheers:










Full size 12375x1789 

Please vote for Belogradchik Rocks


----------



## nilix (Jun 17, 2007)

*Belogradchik II*










Full size


----------



## nilix (Jun 17, 2007)

*Belogradchik III*










:cheers:


----------



## VMarkov (Feb 1, 2009)

Lovech/Ловеч


----------



## VMarkov (Feb 1, 2009)

*Lovech/Ловеч*


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

thanks for sharing the wonderful photos


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

indeed! the photographer deserved to have have good comments...


----------



## VMarkov (Feb 1, 2009)

*Plovdiv/Пловдив*

The monument to the Soviet soldier Alyosha on the top of Bunardzhika hill


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Cpae Emine*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Cape Emine II*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Beach at Irakli*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Ropotamo*


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

^^wow..the water is so clear :drool:


----------



## VMarkov (Feb 1, 2009)

*Plovdiv, Sts. Constantine and Helen church*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*"40 Springs" Dam, Asenovgrad*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Cape Kaliakra*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Kalofer*


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)

Go, Turnovec, go !!! :banana:


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Rodopi mountains*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Rodopi mountains II*


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ That is a huge rock!!! :shocked:


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Bulgarian Nature*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Bulgarian Nature II*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Bulgarian Nature III*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lake Studena*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*By the ancient roman road ...*


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Turnovec said:


>


The bridge look so natural and quite in the scenario.

Great job Turnovec


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Town of Sliven*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Belintash*



Viva_Bulgaria said:


> Прекрасна снимка. Къде се намира това място?


^^ http://belchin.eu/display.php?page=landmarks1


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Evksinograd castle*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Rila Monastery*


----------



## VMarkov (Feb 1, 2009)

*Koprivshtitsa / Копривщица*


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Plovdiv


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Pomorie Salt works*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Pomorie Salt works II*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Sofia downtown*


----------



## bgrs (Feb 19, 2007)

Balchik


----------



## bgrs (Feb 19, 2007)

Balchik's botanical garden (1):


----------



## bgrs (Feb 19, 2007)

Balchik, botanical garden (2):


----------



## ikari (Dec 27, 2007)

Missing Bulgaria too much...

Good photos


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very good photos indeed :cheers:


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

bgrs said:


> Balchik


Balchik is kicking :dj: i love these aerials.


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Shumen*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Turnovec said:


>


How i missed that building, is really very nice; also Balchik aerial photos are awesome


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veleka river estuary and Sinemorets beach*

One of my favourite places on the Bulgarian Black sea coast ...

:drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Awesome , i'm setting it as desktop.


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Hotels at Dyuni resort*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Alepu bay*

The bay of Alepu is one the largest beaches on the Bulgarian Black Sea coast.


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Sozopol*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Sunny Beach*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Tevo lake, Pirin mountain*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Snowly Pirin*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Moreni rocks, Vitosha mountain*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Moreny II*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Belmeken , Rila mountian*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Belmeken hut*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Pamporovo, Rhodopes mountain*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Snejanka tower, Pamporovo*










by private.benjamin


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Pamporovo tower II*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Black sea coast, near Nessebar*










by A.Schwenke


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Sozpol*










by Boby Dimitrov


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*St. Toma*










by Boby Dimitrov


----------



## ScraperDude (Sep 15, 2002)

Turnovec said:


>


One of my European vacation destinations on my list. I hear Sunny Beach is pretty wild to visit.


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

ScraperDude said:


> One of my European vacation destinations on my list. I hear Sunny Beach is pretty wild to visit.


^^ Yep, duing season it's crowded. Lots of Bars, clubs, entertainment and cheap(for the western standarts) booze. Pretty pupular for the alchohol and sex tourism fans.


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

^^ Unfortunately, it used to be a great place 10 years ago, but then it developed not on the right way ...


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Motocross wc , Sevlievo Grand prix*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Sevlievo Grand prix II*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Black sea cost, near Balchik*










by Boby Dimitrov


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

Very beautiful country!


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

LoL you set the level too high guys.Very nice pictures:cheers:

*Alexander Nevski Cathedral in Sofia*


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

*Vulchedrum church in north-west Bulgaria*


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pobitite kamuni in south-east Bulgaria*


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

*south Bulgaria-Rodopi mountain*


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

*old house in south-east near Malko Turnovo*


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

*Black sea coast*


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

*near Kunino in north-west *


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

somewhere near Ihtiman in central-west Bulgaria


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

*Stara Planina (Balkan) mountain in winter near Vraca in north-west Bulgaria*


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

*Sofia*


----------



## kronik (Aug 12, 2004)

Great photos! 

I have a good friend in Burgas. Didnt find a lot of photos of the city.


----------



## ikari (Dec 27, 2007)

Stelian said:


> *Sofia*


GREAT shot!! *__*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Nessebar, the church of St Sophia*

Also known as the Old Bishopric (Old Mitropolia).


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Lovely place!


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Panorama of downtown Sofia, national theatre and cathedral St.Alexander Nevsky on the back*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Banski Square, Sofia*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Night Sofia*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*NIght Sofia II*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*The 7 Rila Lakes*


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

The shots of Burgas and Rila mountain are outstanding! :cheers:


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Nokia snowboard world cup, downtown Sofia*










bulpete


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Varna beach*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Belogradchik*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Tsarevets Castle*


----------



## ikari (Dec 27, 2007)

^^ I'm in love with Veliko Turnovo *__*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Train passing by the Iskar gorge*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Tsonevo Dam*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Belogradchik*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Amazing places!! Regards.*


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ Yes, those are majestic landscapes and photogenic rocks! :cheers2:


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

^^ :drool: thanx for sharing :cheers2:


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

very beautiful


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Balchik*

^^ Cheers, guys! :cheers:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ What a lovely town!


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Wow!! Very very nice Balchik. Regards.*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*The White Lagoon*

^^ :cheers:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*That beauty The White Lagoon. Regards.*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*'The bridge' , Burgas*

another aerial shot by the same author : Boby Dimitrov, flickr.com


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Balchik*










by bgrs


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Kaliakra*










bgrs


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Balchik*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Balchik II*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ That place, the town is indeed very nice


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Tsarevets Castle & the morning mists of Veliko Tarnovo*


----------



## ikari (Dec 27, 2007)

^^ Stunning photo!! *_*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Sunny beach*

cheers Ikari! :cheers:


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lake Dospat I*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lake Dospat II*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Rodopi mountains*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Rodopi mountains II*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Rila Mountain, Malyovitsa Summit*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Batak*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Town of Pomorie*










by boby dimitrov


----------



## Juan Pilgrim (Apr 3, 2008)

Bulgaria is BEAUTIFUL country!





:horse:


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

^^nice hot..i love that pic kay:


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

bulgaria very nice


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*A small church in the Rhodope mountains*










by Evgeni Dinev


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*One of the Smolyan lakes, Phodope mountains*










by Evgeni Dinev


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Viva Bulgaria!


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Downtown Sofia*

*eagles bridge*









Boby Dimitrov , flickr.com


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*St.Sofia statue, downtown* 









^^last 3 aerials by Boby Dimitrov


----------



## 滴嘎儿 (Aug 27, 2009)

wow 
great pics 




..........


----------



## ikari (Dec 27, 2007)

JloKyM said:


> *Sofia
> *


How many memories!! The bus from Studenski Grad stopped there and I went walking from there to the Hospital to go working... 3 years went out since that. Time goes by so fast 

Viva Bulgaria!! *__*


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Valley of the Thracian Kings*










by piliev from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Beautiful Bulgarian Mountains I*










by biliev92 from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Beautiful Bulgarian Mountains II*










by biliev92 from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Beautiful Bulgarian Mountains III - Mussala Peak 2925m*










by svetozarkrastev from 4coolpics.com


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Botev peak, Stara Planina*


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

Burgas


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Kaliakra Fortress - NE Bulgaria*










by abaliev from 4 coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Melnik Sand and Limestone Pyramids - SW Bulgaria*










by Georgi Velichkov


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Bojenci village*










by piliev from 4coolpics.com


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Plovdiv I*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Plovdiv II*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Plovdiv III*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Plovdiv IV*


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

Болгарiя дивовижна!!!


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Plovdiv V*


----------



## ikari (Dec 27, 2007)

^^ Wow!! That's awesome *__*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Shiroka Polyana*










by Evgeni Dinev


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

Looking so northern...


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The varied nature types are a good feature of our country. That artificial lake in the picture above is located in the Rhodope mountains where the southern-most coniferous forests of northern type in Europe are located :cheers:


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

Sofia Airport








:cheers:


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*View from Glozhenski Monastery*










by Petrov71 from 4coolpics.com


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Красна земља! :applause:


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

Въпреки размерите му - една много разнообразна страна.


----------



## adamsb (Mar 13, 2009)

Rezovo, the end of UE.










Balcik










Near Tuzlata










Kaliakra


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo II*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo III*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo I*


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice aerial shots of Tarnovo, Turnovec. kay:


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice photos!


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Kralev dvor, Pirin Mountains*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Nessebar*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Veliko Tarnovo*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Iskar gorge*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The Iskar Gorge look splendid :cheers: I have never seen it from that perspective


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

Sofia, thanks to rtzekov


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

nice church... jel ce ovi druge kupule isto da pozlate...?


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

Are there Alexsandr Nevskii Cathedral?


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Jasse James said:


> Are there Alexsandr Nevskii Cathedral?


That's right 
here are some more churches thanks to Jlokym 

"Rojdestvo Hristovo" church, Shipka


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

"Uspenie Bogorodichno" cathedral, Varna


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

"Sveta Bogorodica" church, Bachkovski monastery


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

St. "Parashkeva" church in Sofia


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

Can u post some photo of St. Sofia Cathedral? I`ve interesting about interiors


----------



## ikari (Dec 27, 2007)

Stelian said:


> St. "Parashkeva" church in Sofia


Really interesting church!! When I was in Sofia I didn't see it!!
Awesome!!


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

ikari said:


> Really interesting church!! When I was in Sofia I didn't see it!!
> Awesome!!


Yes it is my favourite church I'm glad you like it too :cheers:
the construction started in 1922 and it was not fully finished until 1944.It is the second largest church in Sofia (3000m2) but it is somehow hidden by some residential houses build after WWII after buildings there had been completely razed to the ground by bombing in 1943-1944.

And as for St.Sofia church is the second oldest church in Sofia and it gave the city it's name.It was built during the reign of Byzantine emperor Justinian in the middle of the 6th century (527-565) over the site of several other churches and a gladiator theatre.The present building is a cross basilica with three altars.“St. Sofia” church is now one of the most valuable pieces of early Christian architecture in the Balkans.


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

here's one more


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

^^ It was rebuilt or is the original brickwork?


----------



## dia (Mar 12, 2007)

Jasse James said:


> ^^ It was rebuilt or is the original brickwork?


It's restored. Check this article in the Bulgarian Wikipedia for more information, I guess you can catch the idea even though it's in Bulgarian 
Св. София

Here's how it looked in 1915, same as during the 19th century, except that the remaining bits of the minaret are down.


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Que bellos lugares.


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

Turnovec said:


> by Boby Dimitrov


ohh man! all pictures are great. but i love the stone roof from some hauses in this village..


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

^^ This is the traditional Bulgarian architecture. 

One picture of Sofia (Vitosha Mountain on the background)


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Belogradchik*


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Belogradchik II*


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice pictures. kay:


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Perperikon I*


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Perperikon II*


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Now I can only regret that I saw only coast..Beautiful country!


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*near Melnik (South West Bulgaria)*


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Rhodopes*


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Ivanov Kamak Peak (1027m)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

the mountain world of bulgaria are awesome like montenegro. :cheers:


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Kaliakra II*


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Vidin Cathedral*


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Zemen Monastery*


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Rila Monastery*


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Lovech Fortress*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

ova zadnja crkva je prelepa :cheers:


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Ruse - Statue of Liberty*


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Botev Peak*


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Rhodopes*


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Thank you, wonderful photos! :cheers: Especially the Rhodope Mountains, post #2162, like a purple sea, wow!


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Sand Pyramids near Melnik*


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Epiphany/Yordanovden Traditional Feast*


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Melnik, Korpodulov House*


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*near Satovtcha (SW Bulgaria)*


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Belogradchik*


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Kamen Bryag*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*That beauty Vidin Cathedral. Regards.*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Jordan's Day or Epiphany 1*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Jordan's Day or Epiphany 2*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Jordan's Day or Epiphany 3*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Jordan's Day or Epiphany 4*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Jordan's Day or Epiphany 5*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Jordan's Day or Epiphany 6*


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Remains of Tsarevetz Fortress - Veliko Turnovo*


----------



## geofkg (Jan 10, 2010)

Baba Vida fortress , Vidin , 2009 winter


----------



## geofkg (Jan 10, 2010)

Belogradchik rocks at winter :



















North-west side of the country


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Ropotamo river and Black sea*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Sozopol, old town*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Sozpol , old town II*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Tuzha mountain hut*










by jlt7720


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Town of Tryavna*










by jlt7720


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Excelentes panorámicas. kay:


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Lighthouse , Shabla*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Pirin mountian*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Pirin*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Hisarya, the Roman city wall II*

An aerial panorama of the south gate and city wall in Hisarya, Bulgaria.










by Boby Dimitrov


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Ahtopol, on the Black Sea coast*

The harbour and the lighthouse.










by Boby Dimitrov


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*The Old Town in Plovdiv*

The church of St Constantine and Helena and the Plovdiv Regional Ethnographic Museum.










by Boby Dimitrov


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Tsarevo, on the Black Sea coast*










by Boby Dimitrov


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

awesome aerials :applause:


----------



## gnesener (Aug 29, 2008)

^^
Lovely Bulgaria...:cheers2:


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Hotel Azalia on the Black Sea*

St. Konstantin & Elena resort.










by Boby Dimitrov


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Kaliakra Cape*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaliakra










by Boby Dimitrov


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

Love this thread. kay:


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Hotel Delfin on the Black Sea*

^^ :cheers:










by Boby Dimitrov


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Bolata beach on the Black Sea coast*

Located next to Kaliakra Cape.










by Boby Dimitrov


----------



## Fabeiro (Feb 4, 2009)

Very nice country 

I've visited it 6 years ago, I liked the food  I was in Sofia and Monastery of Snt John of Rila, though the weather was awful (it was in November).


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Great country! I would like to visit Bulgaria


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Tsarevo*

^^ Cheers guys! :cheers:










by Boby Dimitrov


----------



## warden987 (Jul 6, 2009)

Lovely Bulgaria, I was in Sofia and Rhodope Mountains as long ago as in 1989 and I liked it very much.


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Black Sea coast*

^^ :cheers:

Konstantin & Elena resort, Sunny Day resort in the distance.










by Boby Dimitrov


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

Turnovec said:


> Kazanluk, a Rose picker


Beautiful!

My family used to have a rose like this in our garden before the war. It's the only rose sort that has a name in Bosnian. It's called dimaška or đulbešećerka, literally means "sugar rose". Nothing in the world has such a strong yet light and sweet smell. 

Kazanluk will definitely be on my must-see list when I visit Bulgaria next year (hopefully).


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Zlatograd, Rhodope mountains*

^^ You're welcome! :cheers:










by mishorinti


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Smolyan, Rhodope mountains*










by mishorinti


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Monyak Fortress & Kardzhali Lake, Rhodope mountains*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Fortress on Kaliakra Cape*










by Boby Dimitrov


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

лепа је бугарска мораћу комшије да посетим један дан.

задње фотке су екстра! :applause:


----------



## alacanti (Jun 14, 2003)

Wonderful pictures of Bulgaria. I love the landscapes.


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Cherven Fortress*

^^ :cheers: :cheers:

An aerial panorama of the stronghold of Cherven. 










by Boby Dimitrov


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Pirin mountian panorama*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Pirin panorama II , Tevno lake*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Pirin panorama III, Begovishko lake*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Mountain hut near Maliovitsa peak, Rila mountain*










_Svetlio70_


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Lakatnik cave, Iskar river gorge*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Belogradchick rocks*










evgeni dinev


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*autumn in Central Stara Planina*










_evgeni dinev_


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Sunset at Nessebar, Black sea*










by vaila


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Balchik, the castle garden*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Golden sands, Varna*


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Cute naturekay:


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Shumen downtown*










by Boby Dimitrov


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Shumen Fortress*

The fortress in the foreground, the town - far in the back.










by Boby Dimitrov


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Beautiful Bulgaria! :cheers:


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Smolyan in the winter*










by soki


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*The snowy slopes of Rila mountain*










by mikele


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Historical Museum, Kurdzhali*


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Vassil Levski Monument, Karlovo*


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*St. Nikolay Church, Karlovo*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lipite beach on the Black Sea, south of Sinemorets*










by Boby Dimitrov


----------



## butel (Jul 12, 2008)

good photos

tanx


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Ropotamo river outlet in the Black Sea*










by Boby Dimitrov


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Winter in Sofia*










by minski from 4coolpics.com


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

I know Bulgari as country of rose , great pics.


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Yaylata, Northern Black Sea Coast*

The remains of an ancient fortress can be seen in the middle.










by Boby Dimitrov


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Arkutino on the Southern Black Sea coast*

St. Thomas island(or the Snake island), Arkutino beach and the unfinished Arkutino residence.










by Boby Dimitrov


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Sinemoretz, Black sea*


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Shipka Monument*


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Church of Christ Pantocrator - Nessebar - 13th century*


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Shumen Fortress*


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*St. George Church - Byala*


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Stara Planina*


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Black Sea coast near Varna*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*That views!! Impressive the Shipka Monument and I like the Church of Christ Pantocrator in Nessebar. Regards.*


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

nice photos bg patriot


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Sofia downtown*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Veliko Tarnovo*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Turnovec said:


> Veliko Tarnovo - Old Town


Veliko Trnovo... very nice city 

In this town died Saint Sava (c. 1175–c. 1236), first Archbishop of Serbia

Have any bulgarian informations about Savas death in Trnovo? what he do in Trnovo?

Edit:

Sveti Sava (Rastko Nemanjić)










Greeting


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

^^ Saint Sava, was first buried at the st. 40 Martyrs church after he died on 14 January 1235 or 1236 during a visit to Tarnovo, but his relics were moved to Serbia shortly after that, on 6 May 1237. 

Still after the restoration of the church there was a small tombstone put in the place where st. Sava's relics used to lay. Today a lot of Serbians pay a visit to V. Tarnovo and especially to that church.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

great one day when i drive to trough BG to Varna i must visit Trnovo.  :cheers:


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

^^ You're welcome!


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Lovech*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Rodopi Mountains - near Smolyan Lakes*










by Boby Dimitrov


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Nice Winter pic of the Rodopi Mountains.


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Monijak - Kardzhali*


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Godlevo*


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Belogradchik*


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Shiroka Luka*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

BG_PATRIOT said:


>


уф овде изцепаш један јони и кулираш... која милина. :cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Todor Trundev*

*Golemija waterfall in Stara Planina/Balkan's near Serbian border*










:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

edit


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Remains of St. Nikolay Church - Melnik*










by kenara from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Melnik*










by arhangel from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Yaylata near Kamen Bryag*










by arhangel from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Pliska*










by4ezare from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Kabile - Roman military outpost*










by elenajs from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Glozhene Monastery*










by amivan from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Stara Planina*










by elenajs from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Rhodopes*










by ceco from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Rila - Malyovitza*










by Svetlio70 from 4coolpics.com


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Beautiful landscapes. Regards.*


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Plovdiv - Roman Theater*

^^ :cheers:










by JivkoJeliazkov


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Great Roman theater & Balkan mountains (Stara Planina) :cheers:


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Bachkovo Monastery*










by BlackG


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Love that Roman theatre!


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Rila Monastery*










by Svetlio70 from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Baba Vida Fortress - Vidin*










by bobyhut from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Nessebar*










by angeo from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Burgas - Central Train Station*










by jingo from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Cherven Fortress I*










by elina from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Cherven Fortress II*










by elina from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Rhodopes*










by hateras from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Rila Monastery frescoes*














































by nolina and jordan from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Dryanovo Monastery*










by piliev from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Plakovski Monastery I*










by Gecata from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Plakovski Monastery II*










by Gecata from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Nessebar*










by kg4 from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Somewhere on the Black Sea*










from prozac4 from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Catholic Cathedral, Rakovski*










by bobyhut from 4coolpics.com


----------



## Thracian (May 9, 2008)

*Kaliakra Cape*


----------



## Thracian (May 9, 2008)




----------



## Thracian (May 9, 2008)




----------



## Thracian (May 9, 2008)




----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Belogradchik Fortress*










by Svetlio70 from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Veliko Turbovo - Tzarevetz fortress*










by ArtDimitrov from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Ruse - Municipal Library*










by lovepeace from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*View in Rila mountains*










by teototi from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*St. Dimitar Church - Veliko Turnovo*










by A1105 from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Kalofer*










by mishona from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Downtoown Varna*










by valdesaar from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Malko Turnovo I*










by diddoo from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Malko Turnovo II*










by diddoo from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Monastery Sedemte Prestola*










by delfin1 from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Shumen Fortress I*










by Svetlio70 from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Shumen Fortress II*










by Svetlio70 from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Newly renovated Trapezitsa Fortress*










by nelly_0909 from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Veliko Turnovo - View towards Tsarevetz fortress*










by nelly_0909 from 4coolpics.com


----------



## Mihai90 (May 15, 2009)

България


----------



## Mihai90 (May 15, 2009)

iskar


----------



## Mihai90 (May 15, 2009)




----------



## Mihai90 (May 15, 2009)




----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

Sofia 70s


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

^^ LOL :lol: I think we posted this pictures in like 6-7 threads all over SSC. The construction process of this building is indeed amazing. The picture really boosted my appreciation of the building kay:


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Sofia - St. Alexander Nevski Cathedral & Statue of St. Kliment Ohridski*










by Svetlio70 from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Plovdiv - Sahat tepe clocktower*










by mystere from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*AC/DC concert at National stadium "Vassil Levski"*










by valdesaar from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Belogradchik Rocks*










by kamenf from 4coolpics.com


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm loving all the landscapes and the people vibe.


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Preobrazhenski Monastery*










by nafets from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Southy eastern Rhodopes*










by ceco from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*St. Visarion Smolianski Church - Smolyan*



















by VyacheslavPopov from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Church in Teteven*










by GeRyTo from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Trigrad rocky mountains*










by kshivacheva from 4coolpics.com


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*House in Sozopol*

Boby Dimitrov's back with new series of great aerials.


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Golf pitch near Balchik*










Boby Dimitrov


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Monastry Holy Trinity, near Ustrem*










Boby Dimitrov


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*St. Ivan island, Black sea*










Boby Dimitrov


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Golf course, Balchik*










Boby Dimitrov


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Konyavska mountain*










Boby Dimitrov


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Konyavska II*










Boby Dimitrov


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Rila mountian panorama*










Boby Dimitrov


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Goliam Beglik dam*










Boby Dimitrov


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*near Smolyan lakes, Rhodopes mountain*










Boby Dimitrov


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Vacha dam*










Boby Dimitrov


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Basarbovski Monastery*










by minski from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Basarbovski Monastery II*










by minski from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Slunchev Bryag (Sunny Beach)*










by nafets from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Central Bulgaria*










by piliev from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Stara Planina*










by sheshunski from 4coolpics.com


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Shumen town center*










by Boby Dimitrov


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*The Roman wall, Hisarrria*










by Boby Dimitrov


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*The Roman wall, Hisaria II*










by Boby Dimitrov


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Koprinka dam*










by Boby Dimitrov


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Evksinograd lighthouse*










by larryt135


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Tzarevets fortress*










by DanBachmann


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Golden sands resort*


----------



## Valedora (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## Valedora (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*View from Musala Peak*










by svetozarkrastev from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Balchik - Botanical Garden*










by MARIA_BB from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Panagyurishte - April 1876 Memorial*










by minski from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Veliko Turnovo - St. 40 Martys Church*










by bruja from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Veliko Turnovo - Assenova Mahala with St. Dimitar Church*










by arhangel from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Rila Mountain*










by Stelka from 4coolpics.com


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Spectacular view from Musala Peak!! :cheers:


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Sand pyramids near Melnik*










by spstefanov from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Koprivshtitsa*










by kokofresha from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Kalofer - Hristo Botev Monument*










by piliev from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Hemus highway*










by mishona from 4coolpics.com


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Astonishingly beautiful of Balchik and I like so much the las pic indeed, impressive. Regards.*


----------



## Kurt Staley (Oct 10, 2010)

woo Bulgaria just caught all my attention! that pic of the horse monument in the snow is just amazing

Greets from Chile


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Historical Museum - Etropole*

Thanks guys :cheers:










by GeRyTo from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Lyutova House - Koprivshtitsa*










by minski from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*School - Koprivshtitsa*










by Creed from 4coolpics.com


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Chudnite Mostove, Rodopi Mountains*










by Pepino_bs photo-cult.com


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Rodopi mountains Autumn scenery*










by nlm , photo-cult.com


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

bulgarischer said:


> by K. Milev
> 
> 
> 
> ...



beautiful building, beautiful gardens.....:cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

bulgarischer said:


> If I'm not make mistake, I think this is the hotel RIU near Pravets town, it is 60 km from Sofia city, in the NE destination and few photos for this hotel
> 
> 
> 
> ...




magnificent photos.....thanks.


----------



## bulgarischer (Oct 6, 2010)

The Bulgarian Guards front of Presidency in Sofia Capital









by reginajmc


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

is that traditional uniform or what? ^^


----------



## bulgarischer (Oct 6, 2010)

Arben_ said:


> is that traditional uniform or what? ^^


This is the Bulgarian National Guards Unit.

Uniforms are similar to the uniforms of the fighters for national liberation in 19 century.

The National Guards Unit originates from the Life Guards of Prince Alexander I Batten berg, instituted in 1879. The first official escort of a Bulgarian monarch was performed on 12 July 1879. To commemorate this occasion, 12 July is marked as the official holiday of the National Guards Unit. Since its establishment, the Guards unit has been transformed from an escort of the Prince to a squadron, then to a regiment and, after 1942, to a battalion. At present it includes guard-of-honour elements and a ceremonial brass band.

In 2001 the National Guards Unit was endorsed as a representative military formation of the Bulgarian Armed Forces and is one of the symbols of state power, along with the national flag, coat of arms and anthem.

No other military structure is more directly engaged, through performance of its principal functions, in the spiritual aspects of the national cause outlined in the National Security Concept and the Military Doctrine of the Republic of Bulgaria. The mission of the National Guards Unit is not only to demonstrate the customs and ceremonies of the service but also to act as a focal point of their revival and augmentation for the sake of the preservation and assertion of national identity.










http://www.president.bg/en/adm_gvardeici.php


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

okay thats cool, just asking because I thought it was just for Christmas, like nutcracker. lol


----------



## bulgarischer (Oct 6, 2010)

Arben_ said:


> okay thats cool, just asking because I thought it was just for Christmas, like nutcracker. lol


No for Christmas the uniform of Bulgarian Guard Unit is other 

Look at winter uniform of Guard of Presidency in Sofia Capital









by annieminna


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

bulgarischer said:


> No for Christmas the uniform of Bulgarian Guard Unit is other
> 
> Look at winter uniform of Guard of Presidency in Sofia Capital


lol okay thanks, looks great.


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## bulgarischer (Oct 6, 2010)

The Miracle Nessebar









by niapola









by el_kapitan82









by bobchi_83









by bobchi_83


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Добра фотка од стелиана :cheers:


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

A wonderful night panorama of Plovdiv byalex-dan:


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

The national theatre in Sofia:









by arthuro , 4coolpics.com


----------



## bulgarischer (Oct 6, 2010)

Nicopolis ad Istrum ancient town founded by Emperor Trajan in memory of his victory over the Dacians 









by Klearchos Kapoutsis


----------



## bulgarischer (Oct 6, 2010)

Nicopolis ad Istrum ancient town founded by Emperor Trajan in memory of his victory over the Dacians 









by Klearchos Kapoutsis


----------



## bulgarischer (Oct 6, 2010)

Nicopolis ad Istrum ancient town founded by Emperor Trajan in memory of his victory over the Dacians 









by Klearchos Kapoutsis


----------



## bulgarischer (Oct 6, 2010)

Nicopolis ad Istrum ancient town founded by Emperor Trajan in memory of his victory over the Dacians 









by Klearchos Kapoutsis


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

_Sumadija said:


> Добра фотка од стелиана :cheers:


Hvala


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

my home town


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Vraca







:drool::drool:


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

the tunel to the burial chamber in the tumb of Mezek king of Trace


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## mornt (Dec 22, 2010)

A big surprise.


----------



## Thracian (May 9, 2008)

Thank you Stelian.
Stunning photos of amazing Bulgaria.


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

thank you guys :cheers:


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

happy holidays!









by Tais form 4coolpics.com


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Stelian said:


> happy holidays!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a magical looking photo!! mg:


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

by taurus 13


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## VaL_ (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

By Ratm 18


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Много хубави снимки, поздравления че поддържаш тема  Обаче може ли да пишеш къде се намират показаните места? За тези, които знаеш, разбира се


----------



## ScraperDude (Sep 15, 2002)

Stelian said:


>


Красив! kay:


----------



## LDS 74 (Dec 23, 2010)

Stelian said:


>


Красивый снимок!


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

Plovdiv, St. Nikolay church with Jewish stars








photo by me


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

@ Plovdino. I suppost those pics you posted were taken youself, please write down "photo by me" on the bottom of each photo, thanks!


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

Yellow Fever said:


> @ Plovdino. I suppost those pics you posted were taken youself, please write down "photo by me" on the bottom of each photo, thanks!


I think it`s obvious they`re mine as I do not mention other author, but ok! I`ll do it.










photo by me


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

Photo by me


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Plovdino said:


> I think it`s obvious they`re mine as I do not mention other author, but ok! I`ll do it.


Thank for doing it. The reason we require the people to do it is any unsourced photos will be deleted and we don't want to do that.


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

photo by me


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

photo by me


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

photo by me


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

by me


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

by me


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

Plovdiv








by me


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

Plovdiv








by me


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

Plovdiv








by me


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

Plovdiv


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

Plovdiv








by me


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Belogradchik*










by rosivas from 4coolpics.com


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

Plovdiv








by me


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

Plovdiv








by me


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

Plovdiv








by me


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

Plovdiv








by me


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

by ceco from photo-cult.com


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

by anchi from photo-cult.com


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

by TimeLineX from photo-cult.com


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

by svetozarkrastev from photo-cult.com


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

by elmago from photo-cult.com


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

by ttamjt from photo-cult.com


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

by backoa from photo-cult.com
Dzebel


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

by jordan_rusev from 4coolpics.com


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

by Petrov71 from 4coolpics.com


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

by lovepeace from 4coolpics.com


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

by Svetlio70 from 4coolpics.com


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

by Petrov71 from 4coolpics.com


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

by akuji from 4coolpics.com


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

by kshivacheva from 4coolpics.com


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

by markbg1 from 4coolpics.com


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

by : prozac1 from 4coolpics.com


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

by ttamjt photo-cult.com


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

by wes photo-cult.com


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

by iska photo-cult.com


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

ЧЕСТИТ ПРАЗНИК
by : Gecata from 4coolpics.com


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

by dr_mariela from photo-cult.com


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

by rosisav


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

by algaivel.com


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

by algaivel.com


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

one more photo og Grashevo by algaivel.com


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

by masteral from photo-cult.com
Batak


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

excellent photos of a beautiful country.


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

^^ thank u 

by rado_technology from photo-cult.com


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

by Kristy from photo-cult.com
mountain rila


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

by masteral from photo-cult.com

sea|river


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

by patriotbg from photo-cult.com


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

by markbg1 from 4coolpics.com


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

by markbg1 from 4coolpics.com


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

by markbg1 from 4coolpics.com
thracian tomb


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

by L1 from photo-forum.net


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

by vale_en from photo-forum.net


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

by krina from photo-forum.net


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

by Lillie from photo-forum.net


----------



## bulgarischer (Oct 6, 2010)

*THE ODEON OF THE ANCIENT PHILIPPOPOLIS - Plovdiv*









by Alan Hilditch


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

by krassy photo-cult.com
cape kaliakra


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

by wild_but_great from photo-forum.net
cape kaliakra


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Melnik*










by eli_100 from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Tsarevetz Hill - Veliko Turnovo*










by jordan_rusev from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Roman Gates - Hissarya*










by kokofresha from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Asenova Krepost - Asenovgrad*










by rosivas from 4coolpics.com


----------



## Neli (Feb 16, 2011)

My personal favourite - Krushuna waterfalls


----------



## Neli (Feb 16, 2011)

Krushuna waterfalls


----------



## bulgarischer (Oct 6, 2010)

Greeting from Bulgarian Rose Valley !!!









www.panoramio.com by algaivel


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

by rosivas


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

by rosivas


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Batoshevski monastery
Sevlievo


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

by rosivas


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

by svetozarkrastev from photo-cult.com

Tyulenovo (Seal)


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

by ejupov from 4coolpics.com

Varna


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

by elina from 4coolpics.com

inside St Aleksandar Nevski - Sofia


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

by ico66 from photo-forum.net

St Mary XIIIc. - Asenovgrad


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

Plovdiv









by me


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

by elenajs from 4coolpics.com

Glojen monastery


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

our land  





















by wintermoon from photo-forum.net


----------



## novinata (Nov 25, 2007)

^^^^

unique!


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

Plovdiv










by me


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

Plovdiv










by me


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

Plovdiv









by me


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

Plovdiv










by me


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

PLOVDIV








BY ME


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

Plovdiv









by me


----------



## alsultan88 (Sep 24, 2009)

very nice thank you very much


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Old building in down town of Sofia,


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Plovdino said:


> PLOVDIV
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very nice pics, especially this one, thanks...:cheers:


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

^^
Thank you!

Plovdiv









by me


----------



## autskai (May 23, 2011)

Amazing church!


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*dam kardzali*
http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/13/522490.html









http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1494560&CATEGORY_ID=2










*Rila moutain*
http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1503171&CATEGORY_ID=2









*Pirin moutain*
http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1502633&CATEGORY_ID=23









*Black sea nad Velka river*
http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1501101&CATEGORY_ID=23









*Black sea and Ropotamo river*
http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1501591&CATEGORY_ID=23









http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1499973&CATEGORY_ID=23


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

Amazing!!! Bulgaria r great


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

TERZIev said:


> *Pomorie, South Bulgarian Black Sea Coast*
> http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1126212&USER_ID=3727


Beautiful!



bulgarischer said:


>


Awesome!...


----------



## io_bg (Sep 26, 2009)

Wind turbines near Kaliakra cape (pic taken by me)


----------



## bulgarischer (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## bulgarischer (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## bulgarischer (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## bulgarischer (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## bulgarischer (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## io_bg (Sep 26, 2009)

2011 European windsurf tournament - Bourgas by Йоан, on Flickr

See more from the tournament here.


----------



## Grunnen (Jan 16, 2008)

^^ I like how Varna and Burgas have a big park all along the coast, acting as a buffer between the city and the beach. 









Seaside park in Varna, self-made photo.


----------



## io_bg (Sep 26, 2009)

Yeah, I walk or cycle around it almost every day! Fortunately it got renovated this year, almost all alleys were reasphalted, they put new benches, trashbins and light posts. I was in Varna a month ago and their Seaside park looks a bit decayed. Seems like they should spend more money on maintenance. 
Here's the Seaside park in Bourgas


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Agricultural landscape in the Danube plane near the village of Telish; Pleven Province:

1.








Taken by taurus13, photoforum


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

2.








Taken by taurus13, photoforum


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

3.








Taken by taurus13, photoforum


----------



## Grunnen (Jan 16, 2008)

^^ The Bulgarian countryside is so beautiful!


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Burgas saltworks:









Taken by taurus13, photoforum


----------



## bulgarischer (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## bulgarischer (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## bulgarischer (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## bulgarischer (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Buinovo gorge


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Veliko Turnovo


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Stelian said:


>



Lovely....


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ nice pics but please provide source of the photos or they will be removed. Thanks for your cooperation!


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ nice pics but please provide source of the photos or they will be removed. Thanks for your cooperation!


most of the photos are from http://photo-forum.net except for the first which is from http://4coolpics.com/photo-galleries.html
thanks to magnuss , desog , terziev , chukov, magnifico


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://4coolpics.com/photo/stefanova/537879.html


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1528069&CATEGORY_ID=23


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1522613&CATEGORY_ID=23


----------



## Tukkerland (Sep 3, 2011)

WOW! Your style of photography is very nice, Stelian! 

Thank you.


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1521907&CATEGORY_ID=23


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Tukkerland said:


> WOW! Your style of photography is very nice, Stelian!
> 
> Thank you.


Thanks but these photos are not taken by me.I only post them here.
:cheers:


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Stara Planina (Balkan mountain)








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1528996&CATEGORY_ID=2


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Pirin mountain


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Pirin mountain








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1527006&CATEGORY_ID=2


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Stara Planina








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1520026&CATEGORY_ID=2


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Pirin









http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1501858&CATEGORY_ID=2


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Stara planina








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1503300&USER_ID=96138


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Pirin 
Vihren 2914m









http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1520329&CATEGORY_ID=2


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Rila mountain
the 7 rila lakes








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1498171&USER_ID=96138


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Rila mountain








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1509519&USER_ID=72552


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Vucha dam








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1481811&USER_ID=94764


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1395633&USER_ID=16919


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1342042&USER_ID=16919


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Viva_Bulgaria said:


> Autumn in the Rhodopes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, lovely autumn colors.....:cheers2:


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank you for the kind comment. :cheers:

Skakavitsa lake in Bulgaria's highest mountain, Rila:










Photo by Evgeni Dinev


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Todorka peak and Muratovo lake in Pirin:










Photo by Evgeni Dinev


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

View to Rila and Pirin from the Valley of Razlog:










Photo by Evgeni Dinev


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

iskrata 78 said:


> My friend, thanks for wonderful pictures. Our country is really beautiful.


Нали?Има уникални снимки. Обичам България!!! :cheers:


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1542092


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=731046


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1082567


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1252148


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1450826


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1539035


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=804921&USER_ID=44958


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1441919


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Stelian said:


> Нали?Има уникални снимки. Обичам България!!! :cheers:


Абсолютно! :cheers:

Стелияне, ще мога ли да те помоля да пишеш къде са намират снимките, поне на местата които разпознаваш или е указано местоположението им? Знам, че на доста от тях не пише къде са снимани, а някои изобщо не може да се установи къде са... Смятам че така ще е по-полезно за посетителите на галерията, но това си е мое мнение, нямам против и да продължиш както до сега, важното е снимки да има kay:


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Near Karnobat (Burgas district)
с.Лозарево - Карнобатско.








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=59015&USER_ID=2868


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Viva_Bulgaria said:


> Абсолютно! :cheers:
> 
> Стелияне, ще мога ли да те помоля да пишеш къде са намират снимките, поне на местата които разпознаваш или е указано местоположението им? Знам, че на доста от тях не пише къде са снимани, а някои изобщо не може да се установи къде са... Смятам че така ще е по-полезно за посетителите на галерията, но това си е мое мнение, нямам против и да продължиш както до сега, важното е снимки да има kay:


 Ok ,няма проблем


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Rilla mountain








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1017905&USER_ID=21989


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Rodophes mountain 
Perelik








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1022631&USER_ID=21989


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Veliko Turnovo
Tzarevec fortres








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1418810&USER_ID=56362


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Rodophes mountain 
Kurdjali dam








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1419688&USER_ID=56362


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Sofia








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1240537&USER_ID=49705


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Pernik








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1252891


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Perperikon








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=905124&USER_ID=52194


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Ahtopol 
Black sea








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1301339&USER_ID=85764


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Rodophes mountain 








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1514678&USER_ID=107347


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Pirin








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1498419&USER_ID=107347


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Pirin








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1447623&USER_ID=107347


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Pernik (?)








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1253760&USER_ID=21522


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Sofia








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=894018&USER_ID=5583


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Pirin 
mount Todorka








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=733556&USER_ID=20104


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Rila
Musala








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=251251&USER_ID=20104


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Vetovo near Rousse 








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1324494&USER_ID=166


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

The devil's bridge 
Ardino








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=731095&USER_ID=166


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Balkan mountain (Stara planina)
Kraevo (Botevgrad)








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=469211&USER_ID=166


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

The eyes of God cave
Karlukovo (Lukovid)








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1533346&USER_ID=74095


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

cathedral-monument st.Alexander Nevski (Sofia)








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1496289&USER_ID=74095


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ NICE!


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Kukeri festival








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1420602&USER_ID=29616


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Bulgaria 
November the 10th 1989








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1394763&USER_ID=29616


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

The Stob pyramids
Stob village (Blagoevgrad)








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1216770&USER_ID=29616


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Friends
(Sofia, Zaharna Fabrika)








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=522108&USER_ID=29616


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Kucherinovo (Blagoevgrad)








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=525922&USER_ID=16860


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Troyan monastery 









http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1125496&USER_ID=18589


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Krichim








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=978073&USER_ID=76701


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Varna








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1089671&USER_ID=9725


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1106181


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1185300&USER_ID=4143


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Sofia - south-west part








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=USER_PROFILE&USER_ID=70439


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Mecho Korito (Rodophes mountain)








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1397975&USER_ID=70439


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Dobrudja-North East 








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=660628&USER_ID=12505


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Sofia 








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=862280&USER_ID=59811


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

The Balkans








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1310864&USER_ID=5224


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Botev peak Balkan mountain








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1220505&USER_ID=5224


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

same place








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1316658&USER_ID=5224


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1528557&USER_ID=49487


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1470675&USER_ID=49487


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1183081&USER_ID=49487


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Vratza my home town








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1545347&USER_ID=37051


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Okolchica peak near Vratza








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1534983&USER_ID=37051


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

The Vratza Balkan (Stara planina)








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1499897&USER_ID=37051


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Vratza again








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1469397&USER_ID=37051


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

and again








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/175/f_1298913067_IMG_0528ifff.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Balkan mountain (Stara planina)








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1367387&USER_ID=37051


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

my town again








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1318782&USER_ID=37051


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Vratsata








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1006223&USER_ID=37051


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1007195&USER_ID=37051


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

by Zdravko Lambov


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

by Zdravko Lambov


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

by Zdravko Lambov


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

by Zdravko Lambov


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Dobrudja








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1212536&USER_ID=3391


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1128179&USER_ID=3391


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1066310&USER_ID=3391


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Beli iskar dam








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1181925&USER_ID=72161


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Rila








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1081403&USER_ID=72161


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Sredna gora mountain near Karlovo








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1036633&USER_ID=72161


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Belogradchik








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1546389&GTYPE=ALL


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Bojenci








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1546311&GTYPE=ALL


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1546309&GTYPE=ALL


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Sofia








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1545762&GTYPE=ALL


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1545536&USER_ID=89496


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Sofia








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1421488&USER_ID=51765


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Veliko Turnovo








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1432381&USER_ID=106644


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Nice shot.


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

^ I like it too

Old Plovdiv








http://azholding.com/products/calendars/ready-made/balgariya-prez-pogleda-na-pticite


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Plovdiv (the old town)








http://azholding.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Nature-12-8-CD-5.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Dobursko village and Pirin mountain








http://azholding.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Nature-12-8-CD-5.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Koprivshtica








http://azholding.com/products/calendars/ready-made/bastinata-kasta


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Zlatograd








http://azholding.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Houses-12-5.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Tryavna








http://azholding.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Houses-12-4.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Kovachevica








http://azholding.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Houses-12-2.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Kalofer








http://azholding.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Houses-12-1.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Sokolovo monastery








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE_FULLSCREEN&IMAGE_ID=1539726


----------



## dia (Mar 12, 2007)

Amazing pictures, amazing nature and towns :drool: Thank you.


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

You're welcome Dia I enjoy them too


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Rila monastery








http://azholding.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Birdeye-12-10.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Cape Kaliakra








http://azholding.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Birdeye-12-7.jpg


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

Veliko Tarnovo
http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/50/553199.html


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

Lovech
http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/50/549238.html


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

Kardzali
http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/50/548983.html


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

Leshten
http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/50/541716.html


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/50/540209.html


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

Nesebar
http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/50/534028.html


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

Nesebar
http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/50/524061.html


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

Rock church
http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/50/505879.html


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

Melnik
http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/50/499376.html


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/50/481420.html


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/50/472783.html


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/50/455482.html


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Spectacular photos from Bulgaria....:cheers:


----------



## Wojtas_88 (Jan 17, 2008)

Bulgaria is so different than other European countries.. When I was in this coutry I thought that it's a great mix of european and asian culture. It's really beautiful.  Looking at this pictures makes me want to come back. There's still lot to see. 
P.S. Leschten is great - is it a city-museum? Just like Melnik?


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

^^
Leshten is almost dead village with only 10 inhabitants, which makes it museum...in a way...


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

Plovdiv









by me


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

Bojentsi
http://photo-cult.com/showpic.php?gal=21&id=598429


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

Melnik
http://photo-cult.com/showpic.php?gal=21&id=591168


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

Tryavna
http://photo-cult.com/showpic.php?gal=21&id=579376


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

Gabrovo
http://photo-cult.com/showpic.php?gal=21&id=570895


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

Jeravna
http://photo-cult.com/showpic.php?gal=21&id=510870


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

Plovdiv










http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1566886&CATEGORY_ID=42


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

Красива картина!България е хубава страна!  my first bulgarian words thanks to google translator 
Plovdiv and Veliko Tarnovo seem to be the most important old towns of Bulgaria, aren't they? I love the combination of wood and stone architecture.


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/167/c_1291020756_DSCF5839a.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1306333


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1599635&USER_ID=4804


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/188/s_1302178962_IMGP2861.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/115/s_1246093012_l9-175.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Koprivshtica








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1578300&USER_ID=72552


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Pirin mountain








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/181/r_1319309646_C8CT4959---1.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Bunderica lake








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/172/i_1318447449_C8CT3686.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Stob pyramds ,Stob village








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/181/r_1335444076_C8CT4337.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Pirin mountain








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/181/r_1319309646_C8CT4959---1.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Muratovo lake








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/172/i_1318447449_C8CT3686.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Black sea cost








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/181/r_1309804796_C8CT1871.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Garvanica gave ,Karpachevo








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/172/i_1303735935_C8CT9827.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/181/r_1299009912_C8CT2034.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Bratanica peak ,Pirin mountain








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/172/i_1299059209_C8CT2043.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Kladnica village near Sofia








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/172/i_1275509701_C8CT4897forum.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Ruse harbour








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/114/r_1335430378_zale.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Stara Planina mountain








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/158/4_1310757551.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Maliovica peak Rila mountain








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/178/i_1284698072_IMG_15326w3.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

The Rila monastery


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Rhodope muntain








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/158/4_1241994045.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Kovachevica








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/171/b_1315320460_IMG_0996.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Lakatnic








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/161/7_1217308562.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Veliko Turnovo








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/157/3_1272992551.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Sofia


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Rila lakes


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Nikopolis ad Istrum








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/156/2_1257374280.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

The Rila monastery again


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/196/c_1287992454_a4a.jpg
Falkovec


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

clifs on the north black sea cost








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1488552


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1534019&USER_ID=33354


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Rila ,Maliovica peak








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/157/3_1188245301.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Rila








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/102/1_1311357559_59.jpg


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Stunning pics! Great landscapes you enjoy there


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

really great photos from Bulgaria...kay:


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks  
Sofia old and new 








http://www.dnevnik.bg/bigpicture/201..._v_otrajeniia/


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

view from Stara reka village toward the Karlovo valey ,part of the valley of the rose








http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1036633


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Kaylaka Natural Park*


Kaylaka (Bulgarian: Кайлъка) is a large park and protected area south of Pleven, situated in a Karst valley. The park is spread over 10 km² and is surrounded by sheer cliffs that suggest favourable conditions for rock climbing. The ruins of the Roman fortress of Storgosia are located in Kaylaka, as well as ponds and reservoirs with boats and pedalos, a swimming pool, hotels, cafés, restaurants, discothèques and playgrounds.




DS_20120512_00224 by serdiana, on Flickr




DS_20120512_00228 by serdiana, on Flickr



DS_20120512_00247 by serdiana, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Devetashka Cave*


The Devetashka cave is located 18 kilometers northeast of Lovech and 2 kilometers of the village of Devetaki.


The studies showed that the Devetashka cave used to be inhabited (with some interruptions) during almost every historical era. The earliest traces of human presence date back to the middle of the Early Stone Age before about 70,000 years BC. The Devetashka cave is among the cave deposits with the richest cultural artifacts from the Neolithic (6th millennium - 4t h millennium BC).

The entrance of the cave is 35 meters wide and 30 meters high. About 40 meters after the entrance, the cave widens, forming a spacious hall with an area of 2,400 square meters. The height of the hall is 60 meters; at some places it reaches 100 meters.

About 200 meters of the entrance, the two fields separate from the hall. The left one is more than 2 kilometers long, a small river runs along it, which passes through the main hall and flows into the Osam river. 



DS_20120513_00214 pestera Devetashka  by serdiana, on Flickr



DS_20120513_00184 peştera Devetashka  by serdiana, on Flickr




DS_20120513_00193 peştera Devetashka  by serdiana, on Flickr



DS_20120513_00203 peştera Devetashka  by serdiana, on Flickr



DS_20120513_00181 peştera Devetashka  by serdiana, on Flickr




DS_20120513_00185 peştera Devetashka  by serdiana, on Flickr



DS_20120513_00225 by serdiana, on Flickr



DS_20120513_00237 by serdiana, on Flickr


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

From http://seen.evgenidinev.com , by Evgeni Dinev
Stara planina


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

From http://4coolpics.com , by _Elina_
Sofia








From http://4coolpics.com , by _mystere_
Plovdiv


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

From http://4coolpics.com , by George Palov (gpalov)
Hotnica


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

Plovdiv seems charming


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

Plovdiv looks magic! :cheers:


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

The-E-Vid ,Dakaro, thank u guys its my born city, and i love it!
From http://4coolpics.com , by _ceco_
Bansko, mountain village








From http://4coolpics.com , by_ROXY_
Shiroka Luka








From http://4coolpics.com , by _ni_kolev_
Ayasmoto, Sitovo


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

From http://seen.evgenidinev.com , by Evgeni Dinev


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

From http://seen.evgenidinev.com , by Evgeni Dinev


----------



## zeta2011 (Jun 13, 2012)

Marvelous pictures :cheers:


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

zeta2011 said:


> Marvelous pictures :cheers:


Thanks! :cheers: For you 
From http://seen.evgenidinev.com , by Evgeni Dinev


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

Blagodarya (Hvala  ) Balkanite sa vse hubavi  Pozdravi!
From http://seen.evgenidinev.com , by Evgeni Dinev


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

From http://www.evgenidinev.com , by Evgeni Dinev
Rusenski Lom


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

From http://seen.evgenidinev.com , by Evgeni Dinev
Stranja,Trionski Dol


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

From http://bgbeaches.com
Bulgarian Black sea, Euksimograd


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

From http://seen.evgenidinev.com , by Evgeni Dinev


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

From http://seen.evgenidinev.com , by Evgeni Dinev








From http://photo-forum.net , by _neoraven_
Pobitite kamani


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

From http://ivanmiladinov.com , by Ivan Miladinov
Stalbitsata cave


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

From http://seen.evgenidinev.com , by Evgeni Dinev
Maliovitsa 








The Marvelous Bridges


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

Bulgaria is really interesting, I didn't know that you have so nice mountains.


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

Thank u! U are always welcome! My favorite bulgarian mountain is Rodopa 
From http://seen.evgenidinev.com , By Evgeni Dinev


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Tryavna








http://4coolpics.com/pics/0602/141770602771.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Elena








http://4coolpics.com/pics/0602/299820602358.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Mogilica








http://4coolpics.com/pics/0602/295410602364.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Gela








http://4coolpics.com/pics/0602/059030602125.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

mount Maliovica in Rila








http://4coolpics.com/pics/0601/032030601930.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://4coolpics.com/pics/0599/094600599543.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Rhodope mountain








http://4coolpics.com/pics/0599/304740599409.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Nessebar








http://4coolpics.com/pics/0598/310820598921.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Stara planina








http://4coolpics.com/pics/0596/215220596576.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Nedelino








http://4coolpics.com/pics/0595/059030595543.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Stara Planina








http://4coolpics.com/pics/0594/005600594329.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://4coolpics.com/pics/0593/032030593570.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://4coolpics.com/pics/0580/181110580258.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Rila








http://4coolpics.com/pics/0578/061400578932.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Devetashka gave








http://4coolpics.com/pics/0579/184980579607.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Bratcigovo








http://4coolpics.com/pics/0571/032030571583.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Melnik








http://4coolpics.com/pics/0071/046580071116.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Vraca








http://www.google.bg/imgres?q=околч...08&start=20&ndsp=26&ved=1t:429,r:9,s:20,i:164


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

by Emzo


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/120/1346796689_IMG_3107ff2.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/193/x_1305997657_IMG_0218_done.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Sofia








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/151/1346525001_sofia1.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Krushuna








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/166/1344578528_krushuna.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/165/1343508222_ahtopol2.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Stara Planina








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/136/0_1334520931_Xanti_Panorama2.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Melnik








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/157/0_1330895557_melnik.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Ropotamo river floating into Black sea


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/162/0_1311685119_ropotamo3.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Stob








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/163/0_1263067347_stob3.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Iskar gourge Stara planina








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/153/0_1256413113_iskar-pano1.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Rila








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/162/0_1255242319_rila2.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Oldest in Europe Plovdiv is more that 6000 years old








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/114/r_1258491420_gusyumajna.jpg


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

From: http://seen.evgenidinev.com , All photo posted by Evgeni Dinev
Bulgaria, On Black sea
St.Vlas


























Burgas


----------



## iBone (May 25, 2012)

Erma river gorge:


----------



## iBone (May 25, 2012)

Maslen nos:


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

From http://seen.evgenidinev.com
Todorka








The Balkan mountain (Stara Planina)


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

Krasivi izobrazhenii!


----------



## ALIEN_Y2K (Aug 23, 2008)

Атанасовското езеро в Бургас

























Другите от фотосесията са ТУК


----------



## pobre diablo (Mar 2, 2010)

TI8 said:


> Krasivi izobrazheni*a*!


----------



## iBone (May 25, 2012)

pobre diablo said:


>


Хърватин е, простено му е.


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

Tsarevets fortres, Veliko Tarnovo

http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/52/612919.html


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

Rila mountain

http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/87/610922.html


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

Church in Gabrovo

http://photo-cult.com/showpic.php?gal=21&id=638598


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

Trigrad Gorge

http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/50/613274.html


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

Pirin mountain

http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/87/613347.html


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

Rila mountain

http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/87/612599.html


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

Burgas city
http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/80/613813.html


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Cape Kaliakra
*

http://photo-cult.com/showpic.php?period=today&id=651434


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Ahtopol*

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1653194


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Kardzhali lake and city*

http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/50/614014.html


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Burgas city*

http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/80/614380.html


----------



## Aspire99 (Oct 22, 2012)

Somewhere in Bulgaria..


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Asenova fortress*

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1664551


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Pirin mountain*

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1664221


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Ustra fortress*

http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/52/614768.html


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Sunset over Melnik*

http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/11/614773.html


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Sofia city*

http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/77/614646.html


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Shiroka Laka village* 

http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/50/614772.html


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Provadiya city*

http://photo-cult.com/showpic.php?period=today&id=652138


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Superb country!


These cities and villages have often a history of more than two thousands years and have seen many civilisations (Thracian, Greek, Macedonian, Roman, Proto-Bulgar). Bulgaria is a country full of mistery and charm :cheers:


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Sunset over Sofia*

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1669481


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Asenova fortress*

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1670332&CATEGORY_ID=42


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Bai Dobri*

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1670574&CATEGORY_ID=42


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

An inspiring country


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

Donodöner said:


> An inspiring country


Thank you


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Rodopi mountain*

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1671119&CATEGORY_ID=23


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

Rila mountain








http://seen.evgenidinev.com , by Evgeni Dinev


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Kula fortress*

http://severozapazenabg.com/крепостта-кастра-мартис/


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Magura cave*

http://severozapazenabg.com/галерията/


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Kozarnik cave*

http://severozapazenabg.com/галерията/


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Holy Trinity monastery*

http://severozapazenabg.com/галерията/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning, beautiful series of photos from Bulgaria...:cheers:


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

Linguine said:


> stunning, beautiful series of photos from Bulgaria...:cheers:


Thank you very much :cheers:

*Delchevo village*

http://photo-cult.com/showpic.php?fld=14203&id=640130


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Shiroka Laka village*

http://photo-cult.com/showpic.php?fld=13526&id=616580


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

http://photo-cult.com/showpic.php?fld=12967&id=639595


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Good job Terziev :cheers:


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

Ulpia-Serdica said:


> Good job Terziev :cheers:


Thanks 

*Pirin mountain*

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1672428


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Wonderful Rocks*

http://photo-cult.com/showpic.php?period=today&id=654442


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Skaklya waterfall*

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1673064


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Veliko Tarnovo*

http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/6/619789.html


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Lovech*

http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/50/619699.html


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Veliko Tarnovo*


http://photo-cult.com/showpic.php?period=today&id=654544


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Sinemorets*

http://photo-cult.com/showpic.php?period=today&id=654503


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Belogradchik rocks*

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1661861


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1675746


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

TERZIev said:


> *Sinemorets*
> 
> http://photo-cult.com/showpic.php?period=today&id=654503


Oh I've been there many years ago. Great memories and beautiful place.


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*St Nikolai monastery, Arbanasi*

http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/52/622890.html


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Morning, Rodopi mountain*

http://photo-cult.com/showpic.php?recommend&id=513449


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Sofia*

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1678461


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*The colors of Rodopi*

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1011428&USER_ID=1883


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Life
*

http://photo-cult.com/showpic.php?period=today&id=656295


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Varna*

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1678919&CATEGORY_ID=23


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Ovis aries musimon*

http://photo-cult.com/showpic.php?gal=12&id=654116


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

http://photo-cult.com/showpic.php?gal=12&id=649537


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

http://photo-cult.com/showpic.php?gal=12&id=644517


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

http://photo-cult.com/showpic.php?gal=12&id=634422


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

http://photo-cult.com/showpic.php?gal=12&id=624002


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Karnobat*

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1679875


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

http://photo-forum.net/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1678283


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

nice pics Terzi 
the Balkan mountain








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/120/1355331291_IMG_8692.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/116/1355315988_DSC_0301wwwt.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Vraca








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/132/1338836995__DSC7522.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Purshevica peak near Vraca (Balkan mountain)








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/116/t_1226056935__IGP9611-copy.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Rila mountain








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/120/1355155331_IMGP7361f.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Etara ethno complex near Gabrovo 








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/116/1355145708_DSC_5622.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Vracata ,Vraca








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/159/1354985413_Panorama-2a1000.jpg


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

Stelian said:


> nice pics Terzi




*Veliko Tarnovo*


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1680675


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1674207&CATEGORY_ID=14


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1674343&CATEGORY_ID=14


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

TERZIev said:


> http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1680675


hno: A shame that some kiddies scrap something on the icons.


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

http://photo-cult.com/showpic.php?period=today&id=656957


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1681520


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Zgorigrad village*

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1681417


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1680806


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

The wonder brigdes Rhodop mountain








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/195/1340047922_ff.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Plovdiv


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Plovdiv


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Teteven








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/195/1355569067_77.jpg


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Morning in Tsarevo*

http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/4/624577.html


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Veliko Turnovo








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/157/3_1219941288.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/157/3_1217428657.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/157/3_1213373106.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Rila








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/157/3_1191130662.jpg


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*"Koledari", Kalofer
*

http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/15/626242.html


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Rila mountion
*

http://photo-cult.com/showpic.php?period=today&id=657835


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Sofia metro*

http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/77/626315.html


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Burgas*

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1685160


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Urban Summer Sunset, Plovdiv*

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1673621


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

:cheers: Beautiful country! really nice. _*красива страна!, наистина хубаво*_



TERZIev said:


> *Sofia*


^^ congratulations.


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you. U r so kind 

*Batak dam, Rodopi mountains*

http://photo-cult.com/showpic.php?period=today&id=657882


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

thank you Aby 









http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/120/1356782852_IMG_3170.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

The Balkans








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/116/1354557630_DSC00934_1.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Ruse








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/116/1353449295_DSC09762_1.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Jeravna








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/116/1353449295_DSC09762_1.jpg


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Kosovo village*


http://www.algaivel.com/photostory/around-kosovo/


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Kosovo village
*

http://www.algaivel.com/photostory/around-kosovo/


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Kosovo village*

http://www.algaivel.com/photostory/around-kosovo/


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Kosovo village*

http://www.algaivel.com/photostory/around-kosovo/


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Ravnogor village*

http://www.algaivel.com/photostory/sabor-v-ravnogor/


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Ravnogor village*

http://www.algaivel.com/photostory/sabor-v-ravnogor/


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Rakitovo village*

http://www.algaivel.com/photostory/kushii-rakitovo/


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

^^ lol nice one 









http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/148/1356858604_pic_10020782_0657816.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Pleven








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/116/1338478832_DSC_0009_.jpg


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*"Surva", Pernik
*

http://www.algaivel.com/photostory/surva-2011-pernik/


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*"Surva", Pernik
*

http://www.algaivel.com/photostory/surva-2011-pernik/


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*"Surva", Pernik
*

http://www.algaivel.com/photostory/surva-2011-pernik/


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Tryavna*


http://photo-cult.com/showpic.php?period=today&id=658021


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/120/1356996909_IMG_3435s.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/120/1356964898_IMG_2707.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/195/1349110609_84.jpg


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Happy New Year to all friends of Bulgaria from my home Varna *

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...912316291.9786.105906719441277&type=1&theater


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Cherven fortress
*


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...0103.-2207520000.1357118618&type=3&permPage=1


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Burgas*


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...0103.-2207520000.1357118618&type=3&permPage=1


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Irakli*

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...0103.-2207520000.1357118618&type=3&permPage=1


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Sunny beach
*

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...0103.-2207520000.1357118618&type=3&permPage=1


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning images....:cheers:


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

Linguine said:


> stunning images....:cheers:


Thank you 

*Chepelare*
http://www.smolyandnes.com/fotogaleriya-grad-chepelare


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Burgas
*

http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/80/627028.html


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Sofia*

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1686266


----------



## io_bg (Sep 26, 2009)

Предпоследната е монтаж  Виждат се листата на дърветата и като цяло абсурд да има толкова фойерверки и трафик навръх Нова година


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

io_bg said:


> Предпоследната е монтаж  Виждат се листата на дърветата и като цяло абсурд да има толкова фойерверки и трафик навръх Нова година


Много красивo. мамка им


*Tyulenovo village*
http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1686605


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Vihren peak, Pirin mountain*

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1686585


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Somewhere in the mountains*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Lakatnik*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Cherepishki monastery*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*River Arda*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Cow in Rodopi mountains*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Sunflowers in Vratsa province*


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Bulgaria is so pretty


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Bulgaria is so pretty


Thank you 

*Plovdiv*
http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/79/627428.html


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Today is Yordanovden* 



> In Bulgaria, Epiphany is celebrated on January 6 and is known as Bogoyavlenie ("Manifestation of God"), Кръщение Господне (Krashtenie Gospodne or "Baptism of the Lord") or Yordanovden ("Day of Jordan", referring to the river). On this day, a wooden cross is thrown by a priest into the sea, river or lake and young men race to retrieve it. As the date is in early January and the waters are close to freezing, this is considered an honourable act and it is said that good health will be bestowed upon the home of the swimmer who is the first to reach the cross.


http://photo-forum.net/en/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1687684


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

^^
*Today is Yordanovden* 

http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/15/627834.html


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

> *Kalofer is known in Bulgaria for the traditional Bulgarian all-male horo danced in the ice-cold river on Epiphany*


http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/15/627806.html


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/15/627760.html


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

http://photo-cult.com/showpic.php?period=today&id=658595


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

^^

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1687762


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

^^
http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1687877


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

http://photo-cult.com/showpic.php?period=today&id=658626


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*The "Red" church V-VIc.*

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1708396


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Dolni Dabnik village*

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...27911650610103&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Wild horses near Karlovo*

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...143940787.100618.427911650610103&type=1&relev


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*A car sank into a sheep sea  
This picture was made in Dolen village, Bulgaria!*

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...39798556060877_483267835_n.jpg&size=1800,1200


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Dolen village*

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...74620569245343_429700720_n.jpg&size=2048,1357


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

Nice. I wanted to buy a property here.


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

vegorv said:


> Nice. I wanted to buy a property here.


Good 


*"Sveto Blagoveshtenie", Provadiya*


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

^^The concrete buildings don't belong to here


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Apse of church XVI-XVII c. *


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those recent photos are from the link you posted from facebook?


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Those recent photos are from the link you posted from facebook?


last 3 photos is mine


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*"Aleksandar Nevski" church, Sofia*

http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/77/638870.html


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

^^
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...54167484.65005.228891633872530&type=1&theater


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/120/1363249515__MG_3470sw.jpg


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Vidimsko waterfall*

http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/50/639404.html


----------



## barrett64 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Veliko Ternovo*


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Plovdiv*

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1689348


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...29498867099245&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Cape Kaliakra*
http://photo-cult.com/showpic.php?period=today&id=665938


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...80598112008123_1544071000_n.jpg&size=1024,682


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1713505&USER_ID=11497


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

http://4coolpics.com/photo/rokoko/641462.html


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Veliko Tarnovo*

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1716503&CATEGORY_ID=42


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

TERZIev said:


> http://4coolpics.com/photo/rokoko/641462.html



incredibly beautiful photo. :cheers:


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

^^:cheers:


*Belogradchik*
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...0610103.-2207520000.1365698307&type=3&theater


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/120/1365893441_IMGP5204.jpg


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1718855


----------



## Preste (Nov 28, 2012)

Have a nice summer 2013 !!!
Хайде и аз да се разпиша - лято 2012,на път за Варна.  Пожелавам на всички успешно лято 2013 !!! ... то настъпва със страшна сила.


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

^^ Мерси, мерси, дано лятото да е много забавно и интересно :cheers:

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1719666&CATEGORY_ID=23


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/52/646341.html


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

Plovdiv

http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/79/646578.html


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

Sofia

http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/77/646565.html


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

Nesebar

http://photo-cult.com/showpic.php?gal=3&id=668316


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

Belogradchik rocks

http://photo-cult.com/showpic.php?gal=7&id=668617


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/50/648677.html


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Pirin mountain*

http://4coolpics.com/photo/Muzka/647551.html


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Sunset Resort, Pomorie*

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...829822.-2207520000.1368867869.&type=3&theater


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

photo-forum.net


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/195/1369600209_12.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/195/1368728368_12.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/116/1371477935_DSC_0826_950.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Sofia








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/148/1371469106_pic_10013105_0672277.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

photo takenfrom Belmeken








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/116/1354701483_DSC08242a.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/116/1357156143_DSC08249a.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Pirin








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/116/1352652897_DSC07938a.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Kusak village Rhodope mount.








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/158/l_1336670379_22.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/165/a_1336544040_DSC05723a.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/198/1371458676_P6158137.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/135/1371451214_GMV_9417.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/195/1371373908_29.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/120/1371993903_IMG_8483.JPG


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/120/1371633421_IMG_7208_1.JPG


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/120/1367569224_IMG_7559.JPG


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/198/1371858185_2013-06-21-Lavandula-IMG_3787_saturated950.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/116/1371747505_DSC_0642.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/195/1371643894_11.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/120/1371554824_IMG_2211-5-malyk.jpg


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

Photo by bulgariatravel_org: http://www.flickr.com/photos/bulgariatravel_org/


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

Photo by bulgariatravel_org: http://www.flickr.com/photos/bulgariatravel_org/


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

Photo by bulgariatravel_org: http://www.flickr.com/photos/bulgariatravel_org/


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

Photo by bulgariatravel_org: http://www.flickr.com/photos/bulgariatravel_org/


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*It's Summer ! *


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Flores Garden,Chernomorec*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...969045677.156276.1625829822&type=3&permPage=1


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Majestic Hotel, Sunny Beach*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...969045677.156276.1625829822&type=3&permPage=1


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Sunny Beach
*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...969045677.156276.1625829822&type=3&permPage=1


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Rava
*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...921452167846.152297.1625829822&type=3&theater


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Nesebar *










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...452167846.152297.1625829822&type=3&permPage=1


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...452167846.152297.1625829822&type=3&permPage=1


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Marina Beach Hotel, Duni Royal Resort*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...452167846.152297.1625829822&type=3&permPage=1


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Burgas*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...755863748239.148722.1625829822&type=3&theater


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

* Dinevi Marina Sveti Vlas*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...204846720.150452.1625829822&type=3&permPage=1


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Artikuno beach*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...873798364.153296.1625829822&type=3&permPage=1


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Iskar River Canyon*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4624296/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Santa Marina Hotel, Sozopol*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4133918/


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

http://photo-cult.com/showpic.php?period=today&id=676264


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Pirin mountain*
http://photo-cult.com/showpic.php?period=today&id=676255


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Pirin mountain*









photo-forum.net


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

Plovdiv








http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/79/661803.html


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

photo-forum.net


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

*Bulgaria ,Ichera*








http://4coolpics.com/pics/0663/319120663127.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://4coolpics.com/pics/0663/104220663052.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

*Shiroka Luka*








http://4coolpics.com/pics/0662/262900662395.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://4coolpics.com/pics/0661/285530661846.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

*Koprivshtica*








http://4coolpics.com/pics/0662/331480662266.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://4coolpics.com/pics/0661/295410661236.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://4coolpics.com/pics/0661/273850661231.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

*Zlatograd*








http://4coolpics.com/pics/0660/257480660682.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://4coolpics.com/pics/0660/043160660086.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

*Nedelino*








http://4coolpics.com/pics/0659/257480659669.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://4coolpics.com/pics/0657/189140657662.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

*Hisarq*








http://4coolpics.com/pics/0654/184980654512.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

*Veliko Turnovo*








http://4coolpics.com/pics/0653/032030653192.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

*Sozopol*








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/171/1379096657_Sozopol_28.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

*Troyan monastery*








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/197/1379096018_P1080407.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

*Vraca*








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/101/1379089531_304493_419440344789052_323306297_n.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

*Central Balkan mountain near Teteven
*








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/195/1379009370_11.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

*upper dounabian plate*








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/120/1378993922_IMG_8892-2-ff.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

*Klisura monastery*








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/197/1378959017_DM083722-Edit-Edit.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

*Rodopi mountain*








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics//panorama/1378923861_A21W0033_tonemapped1.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/197/1378829363_20080505.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

*Melnik*








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/132/1378760070__DSC7884-3.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

*Bunovo*








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/116/1378743706_DSC_0019.JPG


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

*Beloslav*








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/121/1378725920_YeHTKaNN_ff.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

*Balkan mountain*








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/120/1378710827_IMGP0502.jpg


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...103.-2207520000.1379247655.&type=3&permPage=1


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...103.-2207520000.1379247655.&type=3&permPage=1


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...103.-2207520000.1379247655.&type=3&permPage=1


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

Elena STefanova panoramio.com


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

Elena STefanova panoramio.com


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

Elena STefanova panoramio.com


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

Elena STefanova panoramio.com


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

Elena STefanova panoramio.com


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

Elena STefanova panoramio.com


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

Elena STefanova panoramio.com


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

http://evgenidinevphotography.com/gallery/purple_sea/


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

http://evgenidinevphotography.com/gallery/glowing_bridge/


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

http://evgenidinevphotography.com/gallery/vasilashko_lake/


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

http://photo-cult.com/showpic.php?aut=prozac1&id=671826


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1770028


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

Stara Planina Mountain and Shipka monument:

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1777300


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

*Tevno lake*











@Staykov


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

Sofia


martin_BG said:


> http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1779270


..


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

Alexander Nevsky cathedral, Sofia

by Calim*, http://www.flickr.com/photos/calim1974/


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

*Bulgaria, Central Rhodopes, Rhodope Mountains*










@ Evgeni Dinev


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

by spstefanov, http://4coolpics.com/photo/spstefanov/673723.html#.UnoiyvlSh3E


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

by L1, http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1781006


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1781677


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

Plovdiv

by petarcho, http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/79/673943.html#.UntU3vlSh3E


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

Belogradchik rock & fortress 

by tonik, http://4coolpics.com/photo/tonik/673900.html#.UntU0vlSh3E


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

by ndaneva, http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/50/674128.html#.UnyRvflSh3E


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

by arximet, http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/6/674073.html#.UnyRrvlSh3E


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

Burgas

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

Turnovec said:


> Valley of the roses, Rose pickers



Pretty Girls yo! - a man could be kept very busy in Bulgaria!


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

BULGARIA










@ evgenidinev


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

Sofia

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1783160


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

Perperikon

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1783150


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

Belogradchik rock & fortress

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1781837


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

Sofia









http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1783713


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

Tryavna

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1783580


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

by Dora Apostolova
http://www.flickr.com/photos/doraapostolova/9159042979/sizes/l/


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1810473


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1810510


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1810947


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/79/684112.html


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

by melkorbg
http://melkorbg.deviantart.com/art/Paneurhytmia-182838886


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

by melkorbg
http://melkorbg.deviantart.com/art/Paneurhytmia-182838886


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

^^It happens here:









http://melkorbg.deviantart.com/art/The-Seven-Rila-Lakes-Panorama-276126347


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

http://bomb-creator.deviantart.com/art/Half-407957791


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

Belogradchik rocks and fortress:









http://yankov.deviantart.com/art/Belogradchik-Rocks-Bulgaria-435922658









http://yankov.deviantart.com/art/Belogradchik-Rocks-Bulgaria-435922715









http://yankov.deviantart.com/art/Belogradchik-Rocks-Bulgaria-435922736









http://yankov.deviantart.com/art/Belogradchik-Rocks-Bulgaria-435922682


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

http://4coolpics.com/photo/oldbiker/686578.html


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/50/686157.html


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/50/686079.html


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/50/686115.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Plovdiv*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5217064/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Varna*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4376936/


----------



## bgdimitrov (Aug 19, 2013)

*Golden Bulgaria - Between Lom and Montana*










http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs46/i/2009/197/7/b/Golden_Bulgaria_by_vladovg.jpg


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1827042


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Wonderful clip about Bulgaria, landscape, cuisines and tourism.


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Sinemorets, Bulgaria

Source: Teodor Stoyanov



14266476


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Bansko 



Bansko, Bulgaria by -PriceyBoy2010-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Near Bansko



Bansko Bulgaria by -tomrayner-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Bansko



Painterly town by -JoLoLog-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Borovets



Borovets by -directski.com_photos-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Balkan mountain


Stara Planina by -The New Motive Power-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Balkan mountain


Stara planina by -BisssArt-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Balkan mountain



Eho Hut - Stara Planina by -dimitara-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Balkan mountain. Near Beklemeto peak.


Kozya stena, Beklemeto by -peter.todoroff-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Balkan mountain. Beklemeto peak.


Beklemeto - Freedom arch by -BisssArt-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Balkan mountain. Near Beklemet peak.


Central Balkan National Park by -Dankish-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Balkan mountain. Near Beklemeto peak.


Horses in Central Balkan National Park by -Dankish-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Balkan mountain. Botev peak.


Botev 026 by -p_tihova-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Balkan mountain. Hut Rai.



The hut Rai by -Hostelling Bulgaria-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Balkan mountain. Shipka peak.


Sur le mont Shipka by -FannyLost-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Balkan mountain. Shipka village. 



In memory of those who fought for freedom by -JoLoLog-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Balkan mountain. Cape Emine.


Emine - Wild Horses by -kirilart-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Balkan mountain. Cape Emine.



Cape Emine by -Harrgorr-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Karadere beach near Cape Emine


by -llorra-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Sveti Vlas, summer resort near Necebar city.


Sveti Vlas by -Złota Bułgaria-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Sveti Vlas



Свети Влас by -sрirit-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

With beginning of month of May collecting of rose's leaf starts.
Somewhere, in what Bulgarian call Valley of Rose (Kazanluk valley) Rose flower is source of producing Rose oil since generations.

Here will see some photos of joy of people who are involved in that domestic heritage. Traditions and ...



Festival of roses, Kazanlak, Central Bulgaria (6) by Аlexandra, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

More .....




Festival of roses, Kazanlak, Central Bulgaria (4) by Аlexandra, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Little sheep said:


> More .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:heart:


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Source: Plamen Petkov


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Source: Plamen Petkov


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Source: Plamen Petkov


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Source: Plamen Petkov


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Source: Plamen Petkov


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Source: Plamen Petkov


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Source: Plamen Petkov


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Source: Plamen Petkov


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Source: Plamen Petkov


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Source: Plamen Petkov


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Source: Plamen Petkov


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Source: Plamen Petkov


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Source: Plamen Petkov


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Source: Plamen Petkov


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Source: Plamen Petkov


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Plovdiv
Wikipedia


Filibe / (Пловдив) by Karatas1, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Plovdiv
Wikipedia


Старият Пловдив by ivanmihalev, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Plovdiv
Wikipedia



Plovdiv Пловдив by gordontour, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Veliko Turnovo
Wikipedia


Велико Търново by ivanmihalev, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Glozhene Monastery
Wikipedia


Гложенски манастир 1 by ivanmihalev, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

Nice photos Little sheep ^^


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

^^ My favorite Bulgarian monastery, looks like the monasteries from Athos Mountain with those Oriental, protruded upper levels.


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

More Glozhene Monastery's photos:


Гложенски манастир by Klearchos Kapoutsis, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Cont... 



Гложенски манастир 4 by ivanmihalev, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Koprivsthica
Wkipedia



Копривщица by Михал Орела, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Koprivsthica
Wikipedia


Копривщица by Михал Орела, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Koprivsthica
Wikipedia

Village literary community center precursor of city library, school and theater.


Копривщица by Михал Орела, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Koprivshtitsa
Wikipedia


Koprivshtitsa - Bridge of the First Rifle by lyura183, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Koprivshtitsa
Wikipedia


Koprivshtitsa - House of Lyutov by lyura183, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Koprivsthica
Wikipedia


Koprivshtitsa - House of Benkovski by lyura183, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Koprivshtitsa
Wikipedia

Koprivshtitsa by stefan.leuthold, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Recht coole Musiker... by stefan.leuthold, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Braut und Bräutigam beim Tanz by stefan.leuthold, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Koprivshtitsa
Wikipedia


Koprivshtitsa by Jeroen Kransen, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Koprivshtitsa: National festival of traditional music (2010) 
Wikipedia 1
Wikipedia 2

Koprivshtitsa 2010 by jsinton, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Koprivshtitsa
Wikipedia 1
Wikipedia 2


Koprivshtitsa 2010 by jsinton, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Koprivshtitsa
Wikipedia 1
Wikipedia 2



Koprivshtitsa 2010 by jsinton, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Nice pics of Bulgaria


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Panagyurishte treasure
Wikipedia




Sofia - Panagyurishte Thracian Gold Treasure by -vintagedept-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Panagyurishte treasure
Wikipedia

 
by -Ani S.-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Panagyurishte treasure
Wikipedia


by -Ani S.-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Panagyurishte treasure
Wikipedia


by -Ani S.-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Panagyurishte treasure
Wikipedia


 
by -Ani S.-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Panagyurishte treasure
Wikipedia



by -Ani S.-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

The Rhodopes mountain 
Wikipedia

Tracian fortress 


Rhodopes / Родопите by -mitko_denev-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

The Rhodopes mountain
Wikiphttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhodope_Mountainsedia

In background Ivailovgrad dam.


Curious horses by -Evgeni Dinev-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

The Rhodopes mountain
Wikipedia

Dyavolski bridge build 1518 (wikipedia)


Dyavolski Most bridge by -Evgeni Dinev-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Rila mountain
Wikipedia


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Rila mountain
Wikipedia


Rila Mountain, Bulgaria by -Stella VM-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Rila mountain
Wikipedia


Ice Lake in Rila Mountain by -Filip Stoyanov-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Rila mountain
Wikipedia


Rila Lakes by -andreucccia (mostly away)-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Rila mountain
Wikipedia


Seven Rila Lakes in Rila Mountain by -Filip Stoyanov-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Rila mountain
Wikipedia


Rila Mountain, Lake "The Eye" by -geopalstudio-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Rila Mountain



Rila, Bulgaria by -N.D.K.K.-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Bulgaria: in random photo.


On the edge of the world by Evgeni Dinev, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

The Rhodope mountain
Wikipedia

Photo of "The Marvelous Bridges or Wonderful Bridges"
Wikiepdia


Wonderful bridges by Evgeni Dinev, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Bulgaria: in random photo.


Poppies by the sea by Evgeni Dinev, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Tall ships regatta Varna 2010 and 2014
Source



2010-05-12 16.52.16 by -galleas-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Tall ships regatta Varna 2010 and 2014
Source



2010-05-12 16.52.16 by -galleas-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Tall ships regatta Varna
Information


2010-05-12 16.29.33 by -galleas-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Tall ships regatta Varna
Information



2010-05-12 16.12.44 by -galleas-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Tall ships regatta Varna
Information



People walking on the quai in front of the Russian sailing ship "Nadezdha" at port Varna, Bulgaria by -pavelgospodinov-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Tall ships regatta Varna
Information



People walking on the quai in front of the Russian sailing ship "Kruzenshtern" at port Varna, Bulgaria by -pavelgospodinov-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Tall ships regatta Varna
Information



SCF Black Sea Tall Ships Regatta 2014 by -Vladimir Zlatev-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Tall ships regatta Varna
Information


The Kruzenshtern or Krusenstern - Барк Крузенштерн by -stranger_bg-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Tall ships regatta Varna
Information



Royal Helena by -Ivan Tonov-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Varna
Wikipedia


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Varna
Wikipedia


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Varna
Wikipedia


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Tall ships regatta Varna
Information


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Tall ships regatta Varna
Information


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Varna
Wikipedia











Photo reference


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Varna
Wikipedia


Roman Thermae - Varna


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Varna
Wikipedia


Dormition of the Mother of God Cathedral, Varna


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Little sheep said:


> Tall ships regatta Varna
> Information
> 
> 
> ...


These ships came from Sochi :banana::cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Amazing Varna photos!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^^Indeed! :cheers:


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Sozopol
Wikipedia



Sozopol - Black Sea - Bulgaria by -Been Around-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Sozopol
Wikipedia



Созопол by -Михал Орела-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Sozopolo
Wikipedia


Созопол by -Михал Орела-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Sozopol
Wikipedia



Созопол by -Михал Орела-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Sozopol
Wikipedia



Созопол by -Михал Орела-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Sozopol
Wikipedia



СОЗОПОЛ / SOZOPOL by -mekiaries-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Sozopol
Wikipedia



Стара къщта. Sozopol, Bulgaria by -akk_rus-


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Sozopol










Source:


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Черное море, Бургас, Болгария / Black sea, Burgas, Bulgaria by katunchik, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Black Sea by Evgeni Dinev, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Black sea, Bulgaria cost, Veleka outall
Wikipedia


Veleka outfall by Evgeni Dinev, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

near Burgas,
Wikipedia


The Yellow Town by Evgeni Dinev, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

near Burgas
Wikipedia


April by Evgeni Dinev, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Little sheep said:


> near Burgas,
> Wikipedia
> 
> 
> The Yellow Town by Evgeni Dinev, on Flickr


very refreshing to the eyes


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Kavarna
Wikipedia


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Kavarna
Wikipedia


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Kavarna
Wikipedia


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Kavarna
Wikipedia


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Balchik
Wikipedia


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Balchik
Wikipedia


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Язовир Асеновец, района на гр.Сливен // Asenovetz Dam, near Sliven




















Source: Alexander Ivanov
Picture gallery: Facebook


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Розови пеликани в езерото Вая край Бургас // Pink pelicans near lake Vaia, Burgas.










Source: Alexander Ivanov
Picture gallery: Facebook


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Слънчев бряг // Sunny Beach
Wikipedia



> It is the largest and most popular holiday resort in Bulgaria, and is home to over 800 hotels with more than 300,000 beds. Source: Wikipedia












Source: Alexander Ivanov official blog
Picture gallery: Facebook


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Районът на Иракли // Irakli area
Wikipedia










Source: Alexander Ivanov official blog
Picture gallery: Facebook


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

summer resort Golden sands,
Wikipedia










Source: Alexander Ivanov official blog
Picture gallery: Facebook


----------



## blue_man100 (Apr 17, 2004)

^^
it looks nice!


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

summer resort Sunny beach
Wikipedia










Source: Alexander Ivanov official blog
Picture gallery: Facebook


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Kardzhali Reservoir / язовир Кърджали
Wikipedia










Source: Alexander Ivanov official blog
Picture gallery: Facebook


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Ahtopol, South from Burgas city
wikipedia



















Source: Alexander Ivanov official blog
Picture gallery: Facebook


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Primorsko, South from Burgas city
Wikipedia










Source: Alexander Ivanov official blog
Picture gallery: Facebook


----------



## Avithohol (Jan 11, 2013)

Sofia-windows


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Lozenec village, South of Burgas
Wikipedia



















Source: Alexander Ivanov official blog
Picture gallery: Facebook


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Strandzha mountain
Wikipedia











Source: Alexander Ivanov official blog
Picture gallery: Facebook


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Ropotamo river outfall (Black sea)
Wikipedia










Source: Alexander Ivanov official blog
Picture gallery: Facebook


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Green Bulgaria.
Since 2013, Bulgarian energy sector overpass Euro2020 requirement, which give as confidence to call that Bulgaria is becoming more Green in sense of consumed energy. Additionally, Bulgaria as economy is one of the first countries in Europe with reduced fossil energy resources and increased renewable energy consumption. (additional information). The energy sector in the country has capacity to produce more than 40% of energy from renewable sources. Due to economic (expensive renewable energy price) and environmental issues, daily green energy consumption is between 15 to 20 % of total consumed (produced) energy.

Stara planina (BLAKAN) mountain
Wikiepdia












Source: Alexander Ivanov official blog
Picture gallery: Facebook


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Belogradchik roks
Wikipedia










Source: Alexander Ivanov official blog
Picture gallery: Facebook


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Kamchiya river outfall (Black sea)
Wikipedia











Source: Alexander Ivanov official blog
Picture gallery: Facebook


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Tsari Mali Grad (Rome fortes), near Samokov
Wikipedia


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Belchin village, near Tsari Mali grad fortes (Rome fortes)
Wikipedia


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Tsari Mali Grad (Rome fortes)
Wikipedia


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Sozopol, June 2014
Wikipedia


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Rose farm, near Pavlikeni (wikipedia).
Rose farm owner is Brit Rosaco S.A. (Брит Розако АД) web site












Source: Alexsander Ivanov


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Tutrakan city
Wikipedia











Source: Alexander Ivanov


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Kazanlak, Sevtopolis Square, traditional dance festival gathered 750 citizens and guest in dancing "ruchenica" (2014.05.31 around 6:20 pm).
Wikipedia










Source: Alexander Ivanov


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Turnicheni village (съло Търничени)
Wikipedia


Plantations of Lavender.




















Source: Alexander Ivanov


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Turnicheni village (съло Търничени)
Wikipedia


Plantations of Lavender.




















Source: Alexander Ivanov


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

near Sliven
wikipedia











Source: Alexander Ivanov


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Blagoevgrad
Wikipedia


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Blagoevgrad
Wikipedia


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Blagoevgrad
Wikipedia

City park


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Blagoevgrad
Wikipedia


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Blagoevgrad
Wikipedia

City celebration


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Blagoevgrad
Wikipedia

City Square and American University (the largest building in the photo)


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Blagoevgrad
Wikipedia


Water park


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Blagoevgrad
Wikipedia

FC Pirin Stadium


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Blagoevgrad
Wikipedia


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Blagoevgrad
Wikipedia


City theater


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Kresna gorge (Кресненско дефиле)
Wikipedia


030 by velikov.krass, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Kresna gorge (Struma river <wiki>)
Wikipedia


Kresna river, SW Bulgaria by Xylena, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

next page --->


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Pirin mountain
Wikipedia

Tevno lake


Pirin Mountain,Tevno ezero lake and shelter by Dora Apostolova, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Random photo from Bulgaria

Karlovo area


Golden river by Evgeni Dinev, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Random photo from Bulgaria

Karlovo area


Fall in the Balkan by Evgeni Dinev, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Random photo from Bulgaria

Skakavitsa lake


Skakavitsa lake by Evgeni Dinev, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Random photo from Bulgaria

Arable land


The Road by Evgeni Dinev, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Sliven 
Wikipedia



Upper Thracian Plain by Evgeni Dinev, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Burgas (Black sea)
Wikipedia


The Island of the Day Before by Evgeni Dinev, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Rhodope mountain
Wikiepdia

Chepelare


Chepelare by Stela Tasheva, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Rhodope mountain
Wikipedia

Kurdzhali area


Kardjali pyramids by stanimir.stoyanov, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Rhodope mountain
Wikipedia

The ancient Thracian city of Perpericon (wikipedia)


The ancient Thracian city of Perpericon by stanimir.stoyanov, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Rhodope mountain
Wikipedia

Regional History Museum, Kardzhali


Regional History Museum, Kardjali by stanimir.stoyanov, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Kurdzhali, East Rhodope Mountain
Wikipedia



Кърджали by Klearchos Kapoutsis, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Central Rhodope mountain

Ancient brindge


Experimenting... by Klearchos Kapoutsis, on Flickr


Дяволски мост by Klearchos Kapoutsis, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

near Kurdzhali
Wikipedia



Каменната сватба by Klearchos Kapoutsis, on Flickr


Каменната сватба by Klearchos Kapoutsis, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Rhodope mountain
Wikiepdia

Entrance of Mneakos (Monyak), the medieval Byzantine castle near the Bulgarian village Siroko Pole...


Entrance... by Klearchos Kapoutsis, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Rhodope mountain
Wikiepdia


The remains of a building in Mneakos (Monyak), the medieval Byzantine castle near the Bulgarian village Siroko Pole...


Remains of a Building... by Klearchos Kapoutsis, on Flickr


Remains of a Building... by Klearchos Kapoutsis, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Rhodope mountain
Wikipedia


The artificial lake "Studen Kladenets". View from Mneakos (Monyak), the Medieval castle near the Bulgarian village Siroko Pole...


Язовир Студен кладенец by Klearchos Kapoutsis, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Kurdzhali, East Rhodope mountain
Wikipedia
Wikiepdia (Kurdzhali)


Orpheus. The statue is located in the entrance of the Bulgarian town of Kardzhali.


Orpheus by Klearchos Kapoutsis, on Flickr


Orpheus by Klearchos Kapoutsis, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Dolna Dikanya


The war monument at the Bulgarian village Dolna Dikanya.


War Monument by Klearchos Kapoutsis, on Flickr


War Monument by Klearchos Kapoutsis, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Sofia
Wikipedia

Detail from the statue of Tsar Alexander II of Russia, well known in Bulgaria as the "Tsar Liberator". The statue is located in the centre of Sofia near the Alexander Nievski Cathedral...


Александър II Николаевич by Klearchos Kapoutsis, on Flickr

Александър II Николаевич by Klearchos Kapoutsis, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

The Patriarch Monastery near Veliko Tarnovo, Bulgaria


Патриаршески манастир by Klearchos Kapoutsis, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Erma river, near Trun
Wikipedia


@ Ждрелото на река Ерма, Трън, България by tsvetelin, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Erma river, near Trun
Wikipedia


Страшният мост by taralezh, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Erma river, near Trun
Wikipedia



Зелени вир by taralezh, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Erma river, near Trun
Wikipedia



Зелени вир by taralezh, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Yablanitsa river, near Trun


Ябланишкото ждрело by formel69, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Stefanovo village



Старо Стефаново by formel69, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Stefanovo village



Старо Стефаново by formel69, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Stefanovo village
Wikipedia


Старо Стефаново by formel69, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Stefonovo village
Wikipedia
Wikimapia


Старо Стефаново by formel69, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Stefanovo village
Wikipedia
Wikimapia


Старо Стефаново by formel69, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Stefanovo village
Wikipedia
Wikimapia


Старо Стефаново by formel69, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Stefanovo village
Wikipedia
Wikimapia


Старо Стефаново by formel69, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Stefanovo village
Wikipedia
Wikimapia


Старо Стефаново by formel69, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Stefanovo village
Wikipedia
Wikimapia



Старо Стефаново by formel69, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Stefanovo village
Wikipedia
Wikimapia



Старо Стефаново by formel69, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Stefanovo village
Wikipedia
Wikimapia



Старо Стефаново by formel69, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Cherepishki Monastery
Wikipedia
http://wikimapia.org/9120180/bg/Черепишки-манастир-Успение-Богородично



Черепишки манастир by formel69, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Iskar river
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iskar_(river)Wikipedia



Искърското дефиле by formel69, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Cherepishki Monastery
Wikipedia


Част от Черепишкия манастир by formel69, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Sofia
Central Sofia Market Hall (Wikipedia)
Since 1911


София/Sofija(Bulgaria) - Central Market Hall by eesti, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Sofia (Wikipedia)

Central Sofia Market Hall (Wikipedia)

South gate


Централни софийски хали by Olexandr Vynnychenko, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Sofia (Wikipedia)
Sofia Synagogue (Wikipedia)



Софийска синагога by Olexandr Vynnychenko, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Sofia (Wikipedia)
Saint Nedelya Church (Wikipedia)


Катедрален храм "Света неделя" by Olexandr Vynnychenko, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Sofia (Wikipedia)
National Gallery for Foreign Art (Wikipedia; Home page)


Национална галерия за чуждестранно изкуство by Olexandr Vynnychenko, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Random photo, somewhere in Bulgaria.


Untitled by formel69, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Random photo,


Untitled by formel69, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Random photo,


Untitled by formel69, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Lovech (Wikipedia)

Old town of Varosha (Lovech's district)


Вароша-Ловеч by formel69, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Lovech (Wikipedia)

Old town of Varosha (Lovech's district)


В Ловеч by formel69, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Kovachevitsa (Wikipedia)


Ковачевица by formel69, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Kovachevitsa (Wikipedia)


Untitled by formel69, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Kovachevitsa (Wikipedia)



Ковачевица by formel69, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Deep snow in our way to mountain villages.


Untitled by formel69, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Old family house


Untitled by formel69, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Prayer


Untitled by formel69, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Iskar river, crossing Balkan mountain (Stara planina)


р.Искър by formel69, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Koprivshtitsa (Wikipedia)



Копривщица by formel69, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Метален и каменен кръст by formel69, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Lovech (Wikipedia)



кв.Вароша-Ловеч by formel69, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Sofia by Darío Traveso Quelle, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Sofia by Darío Traveso Quelle, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

The Mirror Lake - Огледалното езеро by Stella VM, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Sofia - 26-10-2006 - 21h57 by Panoramas, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Lake Pancharevo - Панчаревско езеро by Stella VM, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Lake Pancharevo - Панчаревско езеро (Bulgaria) by Stella VM, on Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The fields of Dobrudzha, Silistra Province









Photo by Evgeni Dinev


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A night view of Ustra Fortress, Kardzhali Province:









Photo by Evgeni Dinev


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Rocs near Ustra fortres (Kurdzhali - Eastern Rhodope Mountain)
WIkipedia


Ustra fortress / Крепостта Устра by mitko_denev, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Rocks near Ustra Fortres (Kurdzhali - Eastern Rhodope Mountain)
WIkipedia


Ustra fortress / Крепостта Устра by mitko_denev, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Ruins of Ustra Fortres (near Kurdzhali - Eastern Rhodope Mountain
WIkipedia


Ustra fortress / Крепостта Устра by mitko_denev, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Eastern Rhodope Mountain
Wikipedia (Bulgarian only)


Iztochni Rodopi_0916 by chwor151, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Random photo


Bulgaria (66) by Drumsara, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Ruse
Wikipedia


Rousse-2 by Blon Didka, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Ruse
Wikipedia


Rousse-6 by Blon Didka, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Ruse
Wikipedia

Historical museum


Rousse-7 by Blon Didka, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Tutrakan
Wikipedia


Тутракан by Blon Didka, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Pnacharevo dam (near Sofia)


Lake Pancharevo - Панчаревско езеро by Stella VM, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Urban Sofia
Tsar Ivan Asen Str.


Streets of Sofia by Stella VM, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Back to the nature:

Rose valley - near Kazanluk (Wikipedia)


Rose valley II (Bulgaria) by Stella VM, on Flickr


Bulgaria - Rose Valley by Stella VM, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Kyustendil
Wikipedia



Kyustendil (Bulgaria) by Stella VM, on Flickr


Kyustendil (Bulgaria) by Stella VM, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Rila mountain
Wikipedia


Rila Mountain, Bulgaria by Stella VM, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Rila mountain
Wikipedia


Horses transporting the luggage of the tourists to the Seven Rila Lakes. Here they are climbing down.

Rila is the highest mountain of Bulgaria and the Balkans (highest peak Musala at 2,925 m) The larger part of the mountain is occupied by the Rila National Park.


Rila Mountain, Bulgaria by Stella VM, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Rila mountain
Wikipedia


Rila Mountain, Bulgaria by Stella VM, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Rila mountain
Wikipedia


Rila Mountain, Bulgaria by Stella VM, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Rila mountain
Wikipedia

Rila Mountain, The Rila Lakes Hut, 2135 m


Rila Mountain, The Rila Lakes Hut, 2135 m, Bulgaria Рила, хижа Рилски езера by Stella VM, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Konyavska moutain


Konyavska mountain by Боби Димитров, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

180" view


Looking east at Rila mountain by Боби Димитров, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Rila mountain


High altitude Rila by Боби Димитров, on Flickr


High altitude Rila by Боби Димитров, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Urban Sofia (Vitosha mountain in background)


Vitosha in a winter morning by Боби Димитров, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Black Sea
Near Bulgarevo and Kaliakra Cape


Mussels farm Dulboka by Боби Димитров, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Kaliakra Cape
Wikipedia


Kaliakra Cape by Боби Димитров, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Bolata beach on the Black Sea coast


Bolata beach on the Black Sea coast by Боби Димитров, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Belmeken dam


Climbing down the snowy path to the dam by Боби Димитров, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

От горе / From above by Deian Vladov, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Stara planina (Balkan mountain)
Wikipedia



Стара планина / Stara planina by Deian Vladov, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Stara planina (Balkan mountain)
Wikipedia


Озарено / Illuminated by Deian Vladov, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

near Veliko Turnovo


View of Veliko Tarnovo from Tsarevets Fortress (2) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Veliko Turnovo, and Yantra river



View of Veliko Tarnovo from Tsarevets Fortress (1) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Veliko Turnovo
Tsarevets fortress 



Veliko Tarnovo (30) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Veliko Turnovo and Yantra river



Veliko Tarnovo (29) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Tsarevets fortress (old capital of Kingdom of Bulgaria)
Wikipedia


Veliko Tarnovo (23) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Tsarevets fortress (old capital of Kingdom of Bulgaria)
Wikipedia


Veliko Tarnovo (22) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

old town of Veliko Turnovo
Wikipedia


Veliko Tarnovo (19) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Tsarevets fortress (old capital of Kingdom of Bulgaria)
Wikipedia


Veliko Tarnovo (13) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

The Church on Tsarevets hill


Tsarevets Fortress (46) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Tsarevets fortress
Wikipedia


Tsarevets Fortress (3) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Old town of Veliko Turnovo
Wikipedia


Old town, Veliko Tarnovo (54) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Veliko Turnovo
Wikipedia



Old town, Veliko Tarnovo (48) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Veliko Turnovo
Wikipedia


Old town, Veliko Tarnovo (38) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Veliko Turnovo
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Veliko_Tarnovo


Old town, Veliko Tarnovo (3) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


Old town, Veliko Tarnovo (2) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Church of the 40 Martyrs, 1240
(Veliko Turnovo)
Wikipedia


Church of the 40 Martyrs, 1240 (6) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


Church of the 40 Martyrs, 1240 (5) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Church of Sts. Peter & Paul, 13th cent (Veliko Turnovo)
Wikipedia


Church of Sts. Peter & Paul, 13th cent (1) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


Church of Sts. Peter & Paul, 13th cent (3) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Church of Sts. Peter & Paul, 13th cent (Veliko Turnovo)
Wikipedia


Church of Sts. Peter & Paul, 13th cent (8) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


Church of Sts. Peter & Paul, 13th cent (12) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Church of St. Georgi, 1616

Church of St. Georgi, 1616 (1) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


Church of St. Georgi, 1616 (5) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


Church of St. Georgi, 1616 (13) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Church of St. Dimitur, 1185
Wikipedia


Church of St. Dimitur, 1185 (14) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Archeological Museum of Veliko Tarnovo
Home page

Archeological Museum of Veliko Tarnovo (2) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Sofia
Wikipedia


View of Sofia (3) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Sofia
Wikipedia


The Largo, Sofia, 1950s with the former headquarters of the Bulgarian Communist Party in the center (1) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Sofia
Wikipedia


View of Sofia (1) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Sofia
Wikipedia

St. Nedelya Church (Wikipedia)


St. Nedelya Church by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


Church of St. Nedelya, Sofia, (4) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Sofia (Wikipedia)

Rotunda of St. Georgi, Sofia, 4th cent (Wikipedia)


Rotunda of St. Georgi, Sofia, 4th cent (6) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


Rotunda of St. Georgi, Sofia, 4th cent (4) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Sofia (Wikiepdia)



National Theater, Sofia (9) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


National Theater, Sofia (8) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


National Theater, Sofia (2) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

near Sofia

Dragalevtsi Monastery, Sofia, 14th cent


Dragalevtsi Monastery, Sofia, 14th cent (8) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


Dragalevtsi Monastery, Sofia, 14th cent (5) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


Dragalevtsi Monastery, Sofia, 14th cent (3) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Sofia (Wikipedia)

Church of St. Petka Samardzhiiska, Sofia, 15th cent


Church of St. Petka Samardzhiiska, Sofia, 15th cent. (6) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


Church of St. Petka Samardzhiiska, Sofia, 15th cent. (10) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Sofia (Wikipedia)

Church of Sveti Sedmochislenitsi, Sofia, originally 16th (Wikipedia)


Church of Sveti Sedmochislenitsi, Sofia, originally 16th cent. Ottoman mosque (1) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


Church of St. Nedelya, Sofia, (11) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Sofia (Wikipedia)

Boyana Church, 10th-11th cents (Wikipedia)


Boyana Church, 10th-11th cents (7) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


Boyana Church, 10th-11th cents (3) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Nikopolis ad Istrum Roman Ruins Bulgaria by JoaoleitaoTRAVEL, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Shumen


Shumen by Klearchos Kapoutsis, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

6 out of 7 Rila lakes by Klearchos Kapoutsis, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

he Holy Theotokos of Petrich church inside the ruins of Asen's Krepost at Asenovgrad.


Църква "Св. Богородица Петричка" by Klearchos Kapoutsis, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

The Holy Theotokos of Petrich church inside the ruins of Asen's Krepost at Asenovgrad.


Църква "Св. Богородица Петричка" by Klearchos Kapoutsis, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

St Demetrius Cathedral at the Bulgarian city of Vidin


St Demetrius Cathedral by Klearchos Kapoutsis, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

St Demetrius Cathedral at the Bulgarian city of Vidin


St Demetrius Cathedral by Klearchos Kapoutsis, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

The Fortress of Belogradchik


The Fortress of Belogradchik by Klearchos Kapoutsis, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Burgas


Морската градина на Бургас by formel69, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Koprivshtitsa


Копривщица by formel69, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Bulgaria-0573 - Countryside of Bulgaria by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Bulgaria-1084 - Romanian Border Ahead by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

--> next page


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Untitled by [email protected] (back), on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Untitled by [email protected] (back), on Flickr


Untitled by [email protected] (back), on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Untitled by [email protected] (back), on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Untitled by [email protected] (back), on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Untitled by [email protected] (back), on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Pirin mountain
Wikipedia


Untitled by [email protected] (back), on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Pirin mountain
Wikipedia


Mt Kamenitsa and Malokamenishki Lakes, Pirin National Park, Bulgaria by [email protected] (back), on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Rila mountain
Wikipedia


Untitled by [email protected] (back), on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Pirin mountain
Wikipedia


Malokamenishki Lakes, Pirin, Bulgaria by [email protected] (back), on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Pirin mountain
Wikipedia


Untitled by [email protected] (back), on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Untitled by [email protected] (back), on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Untitled by [email protected] (back), on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Pirin mountain
Wikipedia


Sunrise at 2512 m. altitude by [email protected] (back), on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Pirin mountain
Wikipedia

The Banderishki Lakes are a large group of lakes in the Pirin mountains, southwestern Bulgaria. There are 17 lakes in all from which only 5 have names. They are glacial lakes formed on granite basis with a total area of 126,7 decares. The temperature of the water in July is 10 to 12° С.



Banderishko lake, Pirin national park, Bulgaria by [email protected] (back), on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Untitled by [email protected] (back), on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Autumn delight by [email protected] (back), on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

6th of September


Unification Day by [email protected] (back), on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Untitled by [email protected] (back), on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

girlish laugh by [email protected] (back), on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Next page ---->


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Shipka peak (Balkan mountain or Stara planina)
Wikipedia 


Today is National Holiday of my Bulgaria by [email protected] (back), on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Smolyan
Wikipedia


The Sign by [email protected] (back), on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Come and catch a fire, don't let me fade away by Iliyan Gochev, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Sunset in the Balkans by Iliyan Gochev, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

I Came, I Saw, I Conquered by Iliyan Gochev, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

So close, and yet so far away by Iliyan Gochev, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Morning at the lake by Iliyan Gochev, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Where the nasty mosquitoes live by Iliyan Gochev, on Flickr


Duck family going for an afternoon stroll by Iliyan Gochev, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Struma river


Струма by Iliyan Gochev, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

"Скока" by Iliyan Gochev, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Изглед от пещера "Синьото Колело" by Iliyan Gochev, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Someday I'll climb up there to watch the sunrise by Iliyan Gochev, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Sofia, Druzhba lake (in Druzhba municipality - East part of Sofia)


Even with CPL on you can't see the monster in the lake by Iliyan Gochev, on Flickr


Денс сме в Дружба, скоро и в останалите микрорайони by Iliyan Gochev, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Sofia, South park (in Lozenets municipality)


Untitled by Iliyan Gochev, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Sofia, South park (lozenets municipality) 


Зимен пейзажец by Iliyan Gochev, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Sofia, Borisova gradina (The biggest park in Sofia, situated next to the hearth of the city)


Good Pic for an end of a Bad Day by Iliyan Gochev, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Lake in Rhodope mountain


Fall gives way to winter by Evgeni Dinev, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Shiroka polyana dam, Rhodope mountain


White Smoke, Red Clouds by Evgeni Dinev, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Shiroka polyana dam, Rhodope mountain


Sunny Lake by Evgeni Dinev, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Next page --->


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Spano Pole circus by Evgeni Dinev, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Untitled by [email protected] (back), on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Sunflowers field and the Balkan mountain range. Bulgaria by Stella VM, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Sofia, Bulgaria in May by Stella VM, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Sofia, Bulgaria by Stella VM, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Sofia, Bulgaria by Stella VM, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Sofia, Bulgaria by Stella VM, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Sofia, Bulgaria, The National Theatre by Stella VM, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Sofia, Bulgaria, Vitosha Boul. by Stella VM, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Sofia today after the rain - interesting timelapse video http://vimeo.com/92939175 by Stella VM, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Street in Sofia by Stella VM, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Streets of Sofia, Bulgaria by Stella VM, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Sofia, Slavyanska Str. five years ago by Stella VM, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Sofia, Slavyanska Str. by Stella VM, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

City Garden in Sofia by Stella VM, on Flickr


Spring colours in the city garden of Sofia by Stella VM, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Today special sky over Sofia  See live: http://kamerite.bg/camera/view/4/ by Stella VM, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

St. Cyril and St. Methodius National Library, Sofia


St. Cyril and St. Methodius National Library, Sofia by Stella VM, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

5 p.m. at the bus station in front of the National Academy of Art

url=https://flic.kr/p/mraQZE]







[/url]
5 p.m. at the bus station in front of the National Academy of Art by Stella VM, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Църквата Св. София - The Saint Sofia Church - 6th c.



Църквата Св. София - The Saint Sofia Church - 6th c. by Stella VM, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Next page --->


----------



## BexBG (Sep 29, 2014)

Mount Vitosha

www.eatstaylovebulgaria.com


----------



## am1974 (Jun 27, 2009)

Tsarevo
Nestinarka beach


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

Sofia ,Lions Bridge










http://maxmediabg.com/skymedia/


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

fortress Peristera, Peshtera, Bulgaria 




























http://www.buildingoftheyear.bg/bg/...tichna-i-srednovekovna-krepost-Peristera.html


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

LARGO MALL , BLAGOEVGRAD





































http://www.buildingoftheyear.bg/bg/


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

Krushuna Falls (_Крушунски водопад_) is a waterfall in North Bulgaria, near the village of Krushuna, Letnitsa Municipality, 34 km from the city of Lovech. 



















http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krushuna_Falls
https://www.facebook.com/KrushunaWaterfalls#!/KrushunaWaterfalls


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Sofia


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

RUSE 

Ruse ( Bulgarian: Русе,), and historically also known as Rustchuk, is the fifth largest city in Bulgaria. Ruse is located in the northeastern part of the country, on the right bank of the Danube.

Museum of Natural History










http://stroitelstvo.info/show.php?storyid=2425273


"Sava Ognianov" theater




























http://emblematichnitesgradi.com/buildings.php?building=10


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruse,_Bulgaria#Theatres_and_opera_houses


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Burgas (Бургас)
Wikipedia

City park


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Burgas (Бургас)
Wikipedia

City park


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Burgas (Бургас)
Wikipedia

City park


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

Ruse , Monument of Liberty 

Height: 17,80 m
Dedicated: 11 august 1909












http://bg.wikipedia.org/wiki/Файл:Rousse_Monument_of_Liberty_Palm_trees.jpg

http://bg360.net/pano/ruse/


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

Suha reka river and rock-hewn sanctuary near Dobrich





































http://evgeniyonkov.blogspot.com/2010/05/blog-post_05.html


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*Seven Rila Lakes*

The Seven Rila Lakes (Bulgarian: Седемте рилски езера, transliterated: Sedemte rilski ezera) are a group of lakes of glacial origin (glacial lakes), situated in the northwestern Rila Mountains in Bulgaria. They are the most visited group of lakes in Bulgaria. The lakes are situated between 2,100 and 2,500 metres elevation above sea level.




























http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seven_Rila_Lakes
http://rentacar.bg/jeep-trips/7-rila-lakes-one-day-jeep-trip/


----------



## gnesener (Aug 29, 2008)

^^
@samokov Really beautiful countryside :applause: :cheers2:


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Pirin mountain (Пирин)

Wikipedia



От вр.Каменица, Пирин by P.Stoychev, on Flickr

Photographer Petko Stoychev


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Pirin mountain - Tevno lake

Wikipedia


Тевно езеро by P.Stoychev, on Flickr

Photographer Peter Stoychev


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

* Rivers in Bulgaria

ARDA RIVER

Origin:near Smolyan, Rhodopes, Bulgaria

Length:290 km (241 km in Bulgaria)*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arda_River_(Maritsa)










http://www.pamporovolive.bg/index.php?id=250

BULGARIA


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*Rivers in Bulgaria*

*ROPOTAMO RIVER*

*Origin**:* *Strandzha Mountains**, Bulgaria*

*Length:48,5 km* 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ropotamo










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/17127311
http://www.panoramio.com/user/2328999

BULGARIA


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*Rivers in Bulgaria*

*ZLATNA PANEGA RIVER*

*Origin**:* *karst** source at the village of **Zlatna Panega**, **Yablanitsa*
*Length:50,3 km* 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zlatna_Panega_(river)










http://bulgariatravel.org/en/object/324/Zlatna_Panega_karstov_izvor

BULGARIA


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*Architectural reserve in Bulgaria*

*MELNIK*

​ 





 
​ 









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melnik,_Bulgaria
https://www.facebook.com/officialbu...2863258083891/766854500018100/?type=3&theater​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*Architectural reserve in Bulgaria*

*SHIROKA LAKA*

​ 





 
​ 









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shiroka_Laka​https://www.facebook.com/officialbu...0.1417295029./754065471297003/?type=3&theater


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*Architectural reserve in Bulgaria*

*KOTEL*

​ 







​ 









http://www.ka6tata.com/marshruti/arhitekturno-nasledstvo/article/525​ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kotel,_Bulgaria
​


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*Architectural reserve in Bulgaria*

*KOVACHEVITSA*









​ 










https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.120611048017494.23318.114534521958480&type=3​ 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kovachevitsa​


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*Architectural reserve in Bulgaria*

*LESHTEN*

Additional information from Wikipedia


Лещен by valix, on Flickr

http://pics.data.bg/storage/pics/2979800/38263/978da4981dcbc1804548d1d47ccaf4f4_160x120.jpg​


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*Architectural reserve in Bulgaria*

*LESHTEN*

Additional information from Wikipedia


Лещен by valix, on Flickr

http://pics.data.bg/storage/pics/2979800/38263/978da4981dcbc1804548d1d47ccaf4f4_160x120.jpg​


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*Architectural reserve in Bulgaria*

*LESHTEN*

Additional information from Wikipedia

Flea market. There are many booths selling handmade crafts in Leshten.


Handmade crafts by valix, on Flickr

http://pics.data.bg/storage/pics/2979800/38263/978da4981dcbc1804548d1d47ccaf4f4_160x120.jpg​


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*Village architecture style in late 30s*

*ORESHAK*

Additional information from Wikipedia



Oreshak by formel69, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*Village architecture style in early 19 century*

*STARO STEFANOVO*

Additional information from Wikipedia


Старо Стефаново by formel69, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*Village architecture style in early 19 century*

*STARO STEFANOVO*

Additional information from Wikipedia


Staro Stefanovo Village by lyura183, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*Village architecture style in early 19 century*

*STARO STEFANOVO*

Additional information from Wikipedia


Staro Stefanovo Village by lyura183, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*Village architecture style in early 19 century*

*BANSKO*

Additional information from Wikipedia

*Bansko - Church of the Holy Trinity*


Bansko - Church of the Holy Trinity by lyura183, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*Village architecture style in early 19 century*

*BANSKO*

Additional information from Wikipedia

*Old Town*


Bansko - Old Town by lyura183, on Flickr


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*SO**FIA 
*
Population - 1 ,288 ,658 people ​​​




















​​​​​

​​ 










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sofia​ ​


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*SO**FIA 
*
Population - 1 ,288 ,658 people ​
 




















​ ​ ​ 

​ 










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sofia​ ​[/QUOTE]


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*SOFIA* 

Population - 1 ,288 ,658 people











Sofia, Bulgaria, The National Theatre by Stella VM, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*SOFIA* 

Population - 1 ,288 ,658 people











Sofia, Bulgaria, Tsar Kaloyan Str. by Stella VM, on Flickr


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*PLOVDIV* 

Population - 341 ,041 people ( 2nd )






























​ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plovdiv
​


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*PLOVDIV* 

Population - 341 ,041 people ( 2nd )




























​ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plovdiv

​ https://www.flickr.com/photos/thedefectoflight/
​


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*PLOVDIV* 

Population - 341 ,041 people ( 2nd )




























​ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plovdiv

​ https://www.flickr.com/photos/thedefectoflight/
​


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*VARNA* 

Population - 335 ,819 people ( 3rd )




























​ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Varna

​ https://www.facebook.com/livevarna
​


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*VARNA*

Population - 335 ,819 people ( 3rd )




























​ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Varna

​ https://www.facebook.com/livevarna
​


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*VARNA*

Population - 335 ,819 people ( 3rd )




























​ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Varna

​ https://www.facebook.com/livevarna
​


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*BURGAS*

Population - 200 ,271 people ( 4th )




























​ 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burgas
​ https://www.facebook.com/BurgasMorskataPerla
​


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*BURGAS*

Population - 200 ,271 people ( 4th )




























​ 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burgas
​ https://www.facebook.com/alexrusbg/photos​


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*BURGAS*

Population - 200 ,271 people ( 4th )




























​ 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burgas
​


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*SO**FIA 
*
Population - 1 ,288 ,658 people ( 1st )​
 




















​ ​ ​ 

​ 










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sofia
https://www.facebook.com/ZdravkoYonchevPhotography?fref=photo​ ​


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*SO**FIA 
*
Population - 1 ,288 ,658 people ( 1st )​
 




















​ ​ ​ 

​ 










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sofia​ ​ https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...517483.-2207520000.1415105192.&type=3&theater
​


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*SO**FIA 
*
Population - 1 ,288 ,658 people ( 1st )​
 




















​ ​ ​ 

​ 










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sofia​ ​ https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...517483.-2207520000.1415105192.&type=3&theater

​


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*SOFIA* 

Population - 1 ,288 ,658 people











Sofia by ChrisChen76, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*SOFIA* 

Population - 1 ,288 ,658 people











Sofia by ChrisChen76, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*SOFIA* 

Population - 1 ,288 ,658 people











Sofia, Bulgaria by Georgi C, on Flickr








[/URL]​


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*SOFIA* 

Population - 1 ,288 ,658 people











Sofia by p'tit_oiseau, on Flickr








[/URL]​


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*SOFIA* 

Population - 1 ,288 ,658 people











Sofia Night walk by Georgi C, on Flickr








[/URL]​


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*SOFIA* 

Population - 1 ,288 ,658 people











43/365 - It's not Manhattan but I like it by Georgi C, on Flickr








[/URL]​


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*SOFIA* 

Population - 1 ,288 ,658 people











Sofia by Stella VM, on Flickr








[/URL]​


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*SOFIA* 

Population - 1 ,288 ,658 people










[
Sofia in May by Stella VM, on Flickr








[/URL]​


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*SOFIA* 

Population - 1 ,288 ,658 people











Streets of Sofia, Bulgaria - Graf Ignatiev Str. by Stella VM, on Flickr








[/URL]​


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*STARA ZAGORA 
*
Population - 138 ,272 people ( 6th )




























​ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stara_Zagora

​ ​


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*FORTRESSES IN BULGARIA*

*ASEN'S FORTRESS*

​ 





 














​ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asen's_Fortress
https://www.facebook.com/officialbulgaria/timeline
​


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*FORTRESSES IN BULGARIA*

*TSAREVETS*

​ 



















​ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tsarevets
https://www.facebook.com/officialbulgaria/timeline
​


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*FORTRESSES IN BULGARIA*

* KIPILOVSKO KALE








*











​ http://terrabyzantica.blogspot.com/2010/01/blog-post_11.html​


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*FORTRESSES IN BULGARIA*

*BUKELON ( MATOCHINA )

*



















​ http://terrabyzantica.blogspot.com/2010/01/blog-post_11.html​


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*FORTRESSES IN BULGARIA*

*Baba Vida (Vidin)*


Крепостта Баба Вида by formel69, on Flickr


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*FORTRESSES IN BULGARIA*​

*MELNIK

*​











http://bulgariatravel.org/bg/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melnik,_Bulgaria​ 


​


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*FORTRESSES IN BULGARIA*​


*MELNIK

*​








 
http://bulgariatravel.org/bg/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melnik,_Bulgaria​


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*YAMBOL* 

Population - 74, 123 people










Town cinema theater


Cinema, Yambol by danniabg, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*PAZARDZIK* (№14)

Population - 71, 979 people




the clock tower by minimalistic, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*PAZARDZIK* (№14)

Population - 71, 979 people




The column by minimalistic, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*PAZARDZIK* (№14)

Population - 71, 979 people




the Town park by minimalistic, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*PAZARDZIK* (№14)

Population - 71, 979 people




Pazardzhik Bulgaria Postcard by itsallgroovy1, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*PLEVEN* (№7)

Population - 108, 214 people




Pleven Bulgaria Hdr by Peter Kostov, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*PLEVEN* (№7)

Population - 108, 214 people

Town Kailaka Park


The little lake in the Kailaka park in Pleven-Bulgaria by Peter Kostov, on Flickr


Park Kailaka Pleven-Bulgaria by Peter Kostov, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*PLEVEN* (№7)

Population - 108, 214 people




Pleven-downtown and the water cascade by Peter Kostov, on Flickr


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*​

*RUSE*​ 
Population - 149 ,642 people ( 5th )​ 






 

















 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruse,_Bulgaria



http://kartchinski.com/​


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*​

*STARA ZAGORA *​

Population - 138 ,272 people ( 6th )​ 






 















 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stara_Zagora
https://bg-bg.facebook.com/NikoZarkovPhotography​


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*​

*PLEVEN*​

Population - 106 ,954 people ( 7th )​























 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pleven​ ​


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*​

*SLIVEN*​

Population - 96 ,328 people ( 8th )​























 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sliven
http://sliven-news.com/index.php/sliven/2800-нощен-сливен-преди-коледа-снимки.html​


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*DOBRICH* (№9)

Population - 89, 620 people


Town park


dobrich by demirdenise, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Random photo, somewhere in Bulgaria:


44 100 by Rivo 23, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Express "Golden Sands" by Rivo 23, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*DOBRICH* (№9)

Population - 89, 620 people



SAM_0459 by sinanaydin.net, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*DOBRICH* (№9)

Population - 89, 620 people

Yordan Yovkov Culture Center (Est. 1980)


SAM_0501 by sinanaydin.net, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Off-road rally 2012, Bulgaria - Stara planina


IMG_9885 by Vesur, on Flickr


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*Dams in Bulgaria*​

*PCHELINA*​ 



















https://www.facebook.com/#!/GeorgiHadjiiskiPhotografy​


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*Mountains in Bulgaria*​


*BALKAN MOUNTAINS*​ 















 
https://www.facebook.com/#!/GeorgiHadjiiskiPhotografy​


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*Mountains in Bulgaria*​


*PIRIN*​
















https://www.facebook.com/#!/GeorgiHadjiiskiPhotografy​


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Backkovo Monastery, Plovdiv Province:









Source


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*​

*PERNIK*​

Population - 81 ,191 people ( 10th )​























 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pernik
https://www.facebook.com/ObshtinaPe...4189644771470/256797064510727/?type=3&theater​


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*​

*PERNIK*​

Population - 81 ,191 people ( 10th )​























 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pernik

http://svetimesta.com/България/Пернишка област/Pernik​


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*KARDZHALI* (№23)

Population - 43, 820 people

The Museum of History in Kardzhali, Bulgaria (Est. 1920)


The Museum of History in Kardzhali, Bulgaria by Georgi Tcvetkov, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*People, Rhodope mountain*

*SITOVO VILLAGE* 

*Sitovo village, Rhodope mountain*



Sitovo village, Rhodope mountain by Dora Apostolova, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*SOFIA* (№1)

Population - 1,241,396 people



Flying in the clouds above Sofia by cholakovv, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*TROYAN* (№43)

Population - 21,723 people



Troyan by lyura183, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*MELNIK* (№257)

Population - 374 people



Melnik and Melnik Pyramids by lyura183, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*TROYAN* (№43)

Population - 21,723 people



Troyan by lyura183, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*CULTURE AND ARCHITECTURE RESERVЕ, BULGARIA*

*ETAR* 





Etar - Architectural and Ethnographic Complex by lyura183, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*CULTURE AND ARCHITECTURE RESERVЕ, BULGARIA*

*ETAR* 





Etar - Architectural and Ethnographic Complex by lyura183, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*CULTURE AND ARCHITECTURE RESERVЕ, BULGARIA*

*TRYAVNA* 





Tryavna - Old Bridge and Clock Tower by lyura183, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*CHURCHES AND MONASTERIES, BULGARIA*

*DRYANOVO MONASTERY* (Est XIII century)


Monastery's web page in Wikipedia



Dryanovo Monastery of St. Archangel Michael by lyura183, on Flickr


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*SKI RESORTS IN BULGARIA*​

*BANSKO*​
SKI SLOPES - 75 KM, 27 LIFTS​



























BANSKO SKI​


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*SKI RESORTS IN BULGARIA*​

*BANSKO*

SKI SLOPES - 75 KM, 27 LIFTS
























 



BANSKO SKI​


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*SKI RESORTS IN BULGARIA*​

*BANSKO*​ 
SKI SLOPES - 75 KM, 27 LIFTS​ 






 















 

BANSKO SKI​


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*SKI RESORTS IN BULGARIA*​


*BOROVETS*​ 
SKI SLOPES - 58 KM, 12 LIFTS​ 






 















 


http://www.borovets-bg.com/bg/galleries/photos/58/borovec_2014/BOROVETS SKI​


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*SKI RESORTS IN BULGARIA*

*BOROVETS* 










The ski resort is at an altitude of 1350 m. 58 km of marked pistes cover the generally north facing slopes up to an altitude of 2560 m, with many runs terminating near the village centre allowing skiers to ski almost to their hotel door. The longest run is a gentle 12 km return to the resort along the maintenance road. (WIKIPEDIA)

Resort's photo page in skyscrapercity.


Bulgaria - Borovets, Rila Mountain by Stella VM, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*SKI RESORTS IN BULGARIA*

*BOROVETS* 










The ski resort is at an altitude of 1350 m. 58 km of marked pistes cover the generally north facing slopes up to an altitude of 2560 m, with many runs terminating near the village centre allowing skiers to ski almost to their hotel door. The longest run is a gentle 12 km return to the resort along the maintenance road. (WIKIPEDIA)

Resort's photo page in skyscrapercity.


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*SKI RESORTS IN BULGARIA*

*BOROVETS* 










The ski resort is at an altitude of 1350 m. 58 km of marked pistes cover the generally north facing slopes up to an altitude of 2560 m, with many runs terminating near the village centre allowing skiers to ski almost to their hotel door. The longest run is a gentle 12 km return to the resort along the maintenance road. (WIKIPEDIA)

Resort's photo page in skyscrapercity.


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*SKI RESORTS IN BULGARIA*

*BANSKO* 










Resort's photo page in skyscrapercity.


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*SKI RESORTS IN BULGARIA*

*VITOSHA MOUNTAIN* 



Resort's photo page in skyscrapercity.


Cozy Winter Mountain by Pavel Pronin, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*SKI RESORTS IN BULGARIA*

*VITOSHA MOUNTAIN* 



Resort's photo page in skyscrapercity.


Sofia, Vitosha Mountain by podoboq, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*SKI RESORTS IN BULGARIA*

*VITOSHA MOUNTAIN* 



Resort's photo page in skyscrapercity.


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*SUMMER RESORTS IN BULGARIA*

*AHTOPOL* 





Ахтопол by miloslavaa, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*SUMMER RESORTS IN BULGARIA*

*AHTOPOL* 





Ахтопол by miloslavaa, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*SUMMER RESORTS IN BULGARIA*

*PRIMORSKO* 





Lying dog by akk_rus, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*SUMMER RESORTS IN BULGARIA*

*PRIMORSKO* 




Evil River. Primorsko, Bulgaria by akk_rus, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*SUMMER RESORTS IN BULGARIA*

*POMORIE* 

Resort's photo page in skyscrapercity.


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*SUMMER RESORTS IN BULGARIA*

*POMORIE* 

Resort's photo page in skyscrapercity.


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*SUMMER RESORTS IN BULGARIA*

*POMORIE* 

Resort's photo page in skyscrapercity.


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*SUMMER RESORTS IN BULGARIA*

*POMORIE* 

Resort's photo page in skyscrapercity.


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*SUMMER RESORTS IN BULGARIA*

*GOLDEN SANDS* 

Resort's photo page in skyscrapercity.


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*​

*SHUMEN*​ 
Population - 80 ,114 people ( 11th )​ 





















 

SHUMEN
[URL="https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=830151983715699&set=a.829945150403049.1073741872.100001627142676&type=3&theater[U"]ALEXANDER STOYANOV[/URL]​


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*​

*SHUMEN*​ 
Population - 80 ,114 people ( 11th )​ 






















 
SHUMEN
ALEXANDER STOYANOV​


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*​


*SHUMEN*​ 
Population - 80 ,114 people ( 11th )​ 























 
SHUMEN

ALEXANDER STOYANOV​


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*​

*SHUMEN*​
Population - 80 ,114 people ( 11th )​
























SHUMEN
ALEXANDER STOYANOV​


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*BURGAS*

Population - 200 ,271 people ( 4th )





























BURGAS
BURGAS FACEBOOK
​ 
​


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*BURGAS*

Population - 200 ,271 people ( 4th )





























BURGAS
BURGAS FACEBOOK
​ 

​


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*BURGAS*

Population - 200 ,271 people ( 4th )





























BURGAS
BURGAS FACEBOOK
​ 

​


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*]​

*RUSE*​ 
Population - 149 ,642 people ( 5th )​ 






 
















 
RUSE
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruse,_Bulgaria"RUSE FACEBOOK​


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*]

*RUSE*​ 
Population - 149 ,642 people ( 5th )​ 






 
















 
RUSE
RUSE FACEBOOK​


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*PLOVDIV* (№2)










Population - 339,077 people

Town's photo page in skyscrapercity

[









Source


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*PLOVDIV* (№2)










Population - 339,077 people

Town's photo page in skyscrapercity










Source


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*PLOVDIV* (№2)










Population - 339,077 people

Town's photo page in skyscrapercity










Source


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*PLOVDIV* (№2)










Population - 339,077 people

Town's photo page in skyscrapercity










Source


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*]​
*RUSE*​
Population - 149 ,642 people ( 5th )​
























RUSE
RUSE FACEBOOK​


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

*TOP 20 BULGARIAN CITIES BY POPULATION*

*VARNA* (№3)










Population - 334,688 people

Town's photo page in skyscrapercity










Source


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*ROCK FORMATIONS IN BULGARIA*

*BELOGRADCHIK ROCKS*











SOURCE


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*ROCK FORMATIONS IN BULGARIA*

*BELOGRADCHIK ROCKS*











SOURCE


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*ROCK FORMATIONS IN BULGARIA*

*BELOGRADCHIK ROCKS








*

SOURCE


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*ROCK FORMATIONS IN BULGARIA*

*BELOGRADCHIK ROCKS

*









SOURCE


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)

*ROCK FORMATIONS IN BULGARIA*

*CHUDNITE SKALI

*









SOURCE


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

Western Rhodopes. Rila mountain at the back
http://photo-forum.net/i/1910521


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Golden Sands, Varna



DSC_1599 by Stephen Lodge, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Belogradchik Rocks



Belogradchik Bulgaria by Bill Bromling, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Belogradchik Rocks



Belogradchik Bulgaria by Bill Bromling, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Plovdiv


Plovdiv (Bulgarian: Пловдив) is the second-largest city in Bulgaria after the capital Sofia, with a population of 382,737 inhabitants as of March 2015.​


View of Plovdiv from Bunarjik Hill by Alex, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Plovdiv



Plovdiv Fountain by Alex, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ruse



ruse bulgaria by Dumby, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Veliko Tǎrnovo​


Veliko Tarnovo, Bulgaria by UltraPanavision, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Dryanovo Monastery


It was founded in the 12th century, during the Second Bulgarian Empire, and is dedicated to Archangel Michael. Twice burnt down and pillaged during the Ottoman rule of Bulgaria, the monastery was restored at it present place in 1845. 



IMG_6185 by Marco Polo, on Flickr​


----------



## amarato (Aug 30, 2014)

*Nesebar*


----------



## amarato (Aug 30, 2014)

*Sofia - National Gallery*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Bulgarian landscape:









photo-forum


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Saeva Dupka Cave, Lovech Province:









photo-forum


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Pine forest in the Rhodope Mountains:









photo-forum


----------



## amarato (Aug 30, 2014)

*Thracian golden treasure from Panagyurishte - National Historical Museum -Sofia*


----------



## amarato (Aug 30, 2014)

*Thracian golden treasure from Valchitran - National Historical Museum -Sofia*


----------



## amarato (Aug 30, 2014)

*Thracian silber treasure from Rogozen - National Historical Museum -Sofia*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

^^ You can also post those pictures in this thread, dedicated to the treasures of Bulgaria


----------



## amarato (Aug 30, 2014)

*300 years old tree in Rodopa mountain.*


----------



## amarato (Aug 30, 2014)

*Ropotamo River Delta*


----------



## amarato (Aug 30, 2014)

*Sozopol*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Rhodope Mountains seen from St. Ilia peak:









Flickr, photo by Jordan Savoff


----------



## amarato (Aug 30, 2014)

*The famouse Valley of Roses near Kazanluk*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Forests of Bulgaria:









Photo-forum, photo by tyunkata


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Sofia in winter at night:









Photo-forum, photo by tyunkata


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

View to the village of Tserovo, Sofia Province:









Photo-forum, photo by tyunkata


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Kozyata Stena, Balkan Mountains:









Flickr, photo by Jordan Savoff


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Meanders of river Arda:









Flickr, photo by Ivan Mihalev


----------



## amarato (Aug 30, 2014)

*Stara Planina (Balkan) Mountains*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Autumn in Bulgaria:









Flickr, photo by Ivan Mihalev


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Cherepish Monastery in the Iskar Gorge:









Flickr, photo by Ivan Mihalev


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

View of the village of Lakatnik in the Iskar Gorge:









Flickr, photo by Ivan Mihalev


----------



## amarato (Aug 30, 2014)

*Thracian Valley in South Bulgaria*


----------



## amarato (Aug 30, 2014)

*Dunav Valley in North Bulgaria*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Rock formation Okoto (the Eye):









Flickr, photo by Ivan Mihalev


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The gorge of river Negovanka:









Flickr, photo by Ivan Mihalev


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The ruins of the ancient and medieval city of Perperikon:









Flickr, photo by Ivan Mihalev


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Devil's Bridge, Rhodope Mountains:









Flickr, photo by Ivan Mihalev


----------



## amarato (Aug 30, 2014)

*Dobrudja valley - Northeastern Bulgaria*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Rural landscape near the village of Vishnevo:









Flickr, photo by Ivan Mihalev


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

By Sirakov


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/195/1448923515_12.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/148/1448374361_npc.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/195/1448109304_11.jpg


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/167/1433648147_Lovech.jpg


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Sofia at night:









Source


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

Black Sea Sunset











By Sirakov


----------



## Giorgio Calla (Dec 5, 2010)

*Happy New Year
* from Sofia
https://www.facebook.com/btvnews/videos/926850117368802/


----------



## Giorgio Calla (Dec 5, 2010)

*PLOVEDIV - European capital of culture 2019 *​








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=325431&page=154


----------



## Giorgio Calla (Dec 5, 2010)

*PLOVEDIV - European capital of culture 2019 *​








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=325431&page=154


----------



## Giorgio Calla (Dec 5, 2010)

*PLOVEDIV - European capital of culture 2019 *​








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...25431&page=154


----------



## Giorgio Calla (Dec 5, 2010)

*PLOVEDIV - European capital of culture 2019 *​








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...25431&page=154


----------



## Giorgio Calla (Dec 5, 2010)

*Varna - the sea capital of Bulgaria​*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=342202&page=104


----------



## Giorgio Calla (Dec 5, 2010)

*Varna - the sea capital of Bulgaria​*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...42202&page=104


----------



## Giorgio Calla (Dec 5, 2010)

*Varna - the sea capital of Bulgaria​*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...42202&page=103


----------



## Giorgio Calla (Dec 5, 2010)

*Varna - the sea capital of Bulgaria​*







http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...42202&page=103


----------



## Giorgio Calla (Dec 5, 2010)

*Varna - the sea capital of Bulgaria​*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...42202&page=101


----------



## Giorgio Calla (Dec 5, 2010)

*Ruse​*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=342245&page=112


----------



## Giorgio Calla (Dec 5, 2010)

*Ruse​*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...42245&page=112


----------



## Giorgio Calla (Dec 5, 2010)

*Ruse​*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...42245&page=111


----------



## Giorgio Calla (Dec 5, 2010)

*Veliki (The Great) Preslav - The second capital of The First Bulgarian Empire (893-971)​*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=863588&page=2


----------



## Giorgio Calla (Dec 5, 2010)

*Veliki (The Great) Preslav - The second capital of The First Bulgarian Empire (893-971)​*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=863588&page=3


----------



## Giorgio Calla (Dec 5, 2010)

*Veliki (The Great) Preslav - The second capital of The First Bulgarian Empire (893-971)​*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=863588&page=3


----------



## Giorgio Calla (Dec 5, 2010)

*Veliki (The Great) Preslav - The second capital of The First Bulgarian Empire (893-971)​*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=863588&page=3


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Related to Preslav - in Romania there is an archaeological site, a former town founded by Bulgars and called Preslavets, "Little Preslav". Here is my post about it.


----------



## Giorgio Calla (Dec 5, 2010)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Related to Preslav - in Romania there is an archaeological site, a former town founded by Bulgars and called Preslavets, "Little Preslav". Here is my post about it.


Thank you, its verry interesting! Congrats.


----------



## Giorgio Calla (Dec 5, 2010)

*Plovdiv - the city of the seven hills​*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=325431&page=154


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

*Shipka Memorial
*


----------



## amarato (Aug 30, 2014)

*Sofia*


----------



## amarato (Aug 30, 2014)

*Sofia*


----------



## amarato (Aug 30, 2014)

Famous Bulgarian Shopska salad.


----------



## amarato (Aug 30, 2014)

*The Castle in Love with the Wind*
Ravadinovo- Bulgaria


----------



## amarato (Aug 30, 2014)

*Sunset at North Black Sea Coast*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I dont see any credits, sources on these photos. Please edit them otherwise will be deleted.


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

*Ahtopol lighthouse ,Bulgaria










By Albena Markova




















By Evgeni Dinev
*


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

*Milky way above lavender field in Bulgaria ​












Photo of the month Nikon Europe by Krasi Matarov


http://krasistm.com/*


----------



## Geograf91 (Jun 10, 2016)

*Vacha*










Photo: Andrey Andreev
@GeoBugarska
#geobg


----------



## Geograf91 (Jun 10, 2016)

*Smolyan*










Photo: Ivaylo Madzharov
@GeoBugarska
#geobg


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Belogradchik Rocks:









Panoramio, photo by Elena Stefanova


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The 4th century Church of St. George, Sofia:









Flickr, photo by Federico Abad


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Blatoto reservoir, Rhodope Mountains:









Panoramio, photo by roslany


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Castra Martis fortress, Vidin Province:









Panoramio, photo by roslany


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Fotino Waterfall, Rhodope Mountains:









photo-forum, photo by Imaginarium


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

An autumn view near Kardzhali Reservoir:









photo-forum, photo by taurus13


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Nesebar from the air:









photo-forum, photo by taurus13


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The Danubian Plain, northern Bulgaria:









photo-forum, photo by taurus13


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A view of Pirin:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The Old Town, Plovdiv:









Flickr, photo by Andrey Andreev


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Rose picking near the villages Rozino and Enina, Rose Valley:









Flickr, photo by Andrey Andreev


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Somewhere in the Rila Mountains in winter:









Flickr, photo by Xiao Yang


----------



## Giorgio Calla (Dec 5, 2010)

*Rhodope Mountains - The Bloody Valley
*
http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1438424


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A view of Maglizh:









Panoramio, photo by p_paskov


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Levander fields in Stara Zagora Province:









Panoramio, photo by Ivan Hadjiyski


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

View to the north of Belintash, Rhodope Mountains:









Panoramio, photo by Ivan Hadjiyski


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

View of Rayskoto Praskalo, the highest waterfall in the Balkan Peninsula (124.5 m):









Panoramio, photo by Ivan Hadjiyski


----------



## Zourich (Apr 20, 2010)

Winter is coming


----------



## GrAlt (Dec 4, 2013)

Rhodopes









http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/132/1476779858__DSC8271.jpg

Balchik










Kaliakra








https://www.flickr.com/photos/bobsonmedia/


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Tryavna*

Tryavna by Andie Andreeva, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Tryavna*

Panorama Tryavna, Bulgaria by Mariana, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Tryavna*

Tryavna, Bulgaria by Nicole N, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bulgaria is one of the most fascinating countries for someone with some education about its past. The prehistorical heritage as craddle of Europe, the Thracian, Greek, Roman, Slavic, Protobulgar, Byzantine cultural roots and not the least, the Ottoman flavour and the mountain civilisation, all mixed together give the "Bulgarian feeling", that for most people still remains a secret.


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

I really resonate with you. I only discovered Bulgaria this year and its real treasures, and the first thought was something like: "This underrated country hides something that I really don't get what it could be" and this statement was based only on the local feeling. I was 3 times in Bulgaria but only for short trips like Veliko Tarnovo, Plovdiv and Sofia. I met some friends in Sofia who told me about ancient and mystery stories as the story of Bastet, the hidden Strandzha mountains, Carichina hole and the story about human genofond and it was only then when I realized the real spirit of Bulgarian people.

If there is someone who could tell me more about the prehistorical heritage and its supposedly craddle of civilisation, I wait in private for some articles or more about this subject.

I'm planning to come back in 2017, and I would like to know more about Bulgaria

And here a photo from my last trip in Bulgaria in December this year: *Gara Bov village, obcina Svoghe*

Winter in Iskar Gorges, Gara Bov by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Iskar gorges by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Shiroka Laka, Smolyan Province:









photoforum, photo by mishonti


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A view of Pirin:









Pohot by MAYAEYE


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Autumn view of the Rhodopes near Smolyan:









Photo-forum, photo by Tyunkata


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Cherepish Rocks near Lyutibrod, Balkan Mountains:









Photo-forum, photo by Tyunkata


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Fields of Bulgaria:









Photo-forum, photo by Tyunkata


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The City Hall of Plovdiv:









Flickr, photo by Anton Atanasov


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Alexander Nevski Cathedral in winter:









Photo-forum, photo by Tyunkata


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The 13th century church of the Asen's Fortress in the Rhodope Mountains:









Photo-forum, photo by bucho


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Anevo Fortress:









Photo-forum, photo by atrifonov


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The Rhodopes:









Photo-forum, photo by stb


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

View of the Arda River in a misty day:









Source, photo by Ivaylo Madzharov


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Cherepish Monastery:









pinterest


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Rila Mountain and Tsari Mali Grad Fotress:









Photo-forum, photo by rosivas


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

View to Botev Peak, the highest summit of the Balkan Mountains, from the north:









Photo-forum, photo by Вале-пика


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Silistar Beach:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Koprivshtitsa:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Panoramic view of Koprivshtitsa:









Source


----------



## amarato (Aug 30, 2014)

Sofia


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Erma Gorge:









Source: Phototresor


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Burgas, Aleksandrovska Street:









Photo by Evgeni Dinev


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Devil's Bridge in the Eastern Rhodope Mountains:









Photo by Evgeni Ivanov


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A glacial lake in Rila:









Photo by Evgeni Ivanov


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A view to the Rila Monastery:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Plovdiv at night:









Flickr, photo by Dora Apostolova


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The fishing port of Sozopol:









Flickr, photo by Pawel Szczepanski


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

River Arda in autumn:









Photo-forum, photo by Vasil Anastasovski


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Belogradchik Rocks:









Photo by Petar Bogdanov


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Pirin seen from Rila:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Iskar River near Karlukovo:









Photo-forum, photo by tonik2


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The ruins of the 6th century Church of St Sofia in Nesebar:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A view to the National Theatre, Sofia:









Photo by Andrey Andreev


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Aerial view of Sofia:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Yet another one from Sofia:









Flickr, photo by Yoan Mitov


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2017)

*Nesebar / Несебър*


Nessebar Bulgaria by STEVEN DEE, on Flickr


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Kardjali








https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAABQ/AEAGFEgb5GY/w1151-h863-no/IMG_0808.JPG


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Autumn forest in Vitosha Mountains:









Photo-forum


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Borovo Chapel at sunset:









Photo-forum, photo by Eva Shumkova


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The Art Gallery in Silistra:









Photo-fourm, photo by Ihif


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Tsarevets hill, Veliko Taronovo:









Photo by Pencho Chukov


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A view from the summit of Batashki Snezhnik in the Rhodope Mountains:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Popina Laka waterfall, Pirin:









Photo by Andrey Andreev


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A street in Nesebar:









Photo by Andrey Andreev


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A view to the village of Yagodina:









Photo by Andrey Andreev


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Changing seasons below Botev peak, Balkan Mountains:









Photo by Pavel Pronin


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Belogradchik Rocks in mists:









Photo by Pavel Pronin


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A view to the Transfiguration Monastery near Veliko Tarnovo:









Bulgarian-photography.com


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Early morning mists over Veliko Tarnovo with the snow-capped peaks of the Balkan Mountains in the background:









Bulgarian-photography.com


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A view of Burgas:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

New year celebrations in Ruse:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

View to Glozhene Monastery:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Sunset over the half-frozen Shiroka Polyana reservoir:









Photo-forum, photo by Nikolay Sirakov


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

България - Асеновград by Alexander Burakov, on Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Baba Vida Fortress, Vidin:









Flickr, photo by dorinser


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Kosovo village, Rhodope Mountains:









Flickr, photo by Been Around


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ruse city and the Danube in backdrop 



Yavor Michev​


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The northern slopes of the Balkan Mountains at Severen Dzhendem reserve:









Photo-forum, photo by Georgi Uzunov


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Vacha reservoir, Rhodope Mountains:









Photo-forum, photo by Tihomir Ivanov


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Vihren, the second highest summit in Bulgaria:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Vitosha in the spring of 2017:









Photo by Noncho Iliev


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A waterfall in the central Balkan Mountains near Karlovo:









Photo by Noncho Iliev


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Aerial view of the village of Pancharevo near Sofia:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The Dreadful lake in winter, Rila mountains:









Photo by Khan Kubrat


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Asenovgrad seem from the Chapel of Saint Demetrius:









Flickr, photo by Bogomil Petrov


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Asen's Fortress, Rhodope Mountains:









Flickr, photo by Bogomil Petrov


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A camp of sunflowers:









Flickr, photo by Bogomil Petrov


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Bachkovo Monastery, murals:









Flickr, photo by Scott Newman


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A fresco in one of the churches of the Bachkovo Monastery:









Flickr, photo by Rick


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Rayskoto Praskalo, the highest waterfall in the Balkans:









Flickr, photo by Toni Terziev


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Smolyan lakes:









Flickr, photo by Toni Terziev


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Yellow fields and snowy mountains:









Flickr, photo by Toni Terziev


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Malyovitsa Peak, Rila:









Flickr, photo by Toni Terziev


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Skoka Waterfall, Balkan Mountains near Teteven:









Flickr, photo by Toni Terziev


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Rila Mountain seen from Vitosha Mountain:









Flickr, photo by Toni Terziev


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Irakli beach, Black Sea coast:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A stone river in Vitosha:









Photo-forum, photo by Angel Nikolov


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The Monastery of Holy Trinity, Balkan Mountains near Veliko Tarnovo:









Photo-forum, photo by Lyubomir Panayotov


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Rila seen from Dupnitsa:









Photo-forum, photo by Dobromir Neykov


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Bulgarian countryside:









Photo-forum, photo by Didi Hristova


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Iskar gorge at Gara Lakatnik:









Photo-forum, photo by Kalin Panchev


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Village of Alvanovo, north-eastern Bulgaria:









Photo by Mayaeye


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Panorama of Pirin from Polezhan:









Photo-forum, photo by Stefan Dimiev


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Tsarevets fortress, Veliko Tarnovo:









Photo-forum, photo by Kiril Borisov


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A new business district in Sofia:









Photo-forum, photo by Vladimir Chernev


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Village of Rozhen:









Photo-forum, photo by Slavi Biserov


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Stara Reka river gorge:









Photo-forum, photo by Tuncher Eminov


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Headquarters of the Bulgarian Navy, Varna:









Photo by Georgi Nikolov


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A view towards Pirin:









Photo-forum, photo by Tuncher Eminov


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Morning over Shiroka Polyana reservoir:









Photo-forum, photo by Yavor Michev


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Iskar gorge between Lyutibrod and Cherepish:









Photo-forum, photo by Vladimir Gergov


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Sofia*

*Ivan Vazov National Theatre*









https://www.reddit.com/r/skylineporn/comments/al0v9a/sofia_bulgaria/


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Village of Sitovo:









Photo-forum, photo by Val Krastev


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Church of St Archangel Nichael, Veliki Preslav:









Photo-forum, photo by Zahari Minchev


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Photo Credit: 

Ivaylo Madzharov 

Rhodope mountains
Rhodope mountains by Ivaylo Madzharov, on Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Lavender fields of Bulgaria:









Photo-forum, photo by Nikolay Kolev


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A house in the village of Gela:









Photo-forum, photo by Yavor Stoyanov


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

about a kilometer or two away from where i was born 
Vratsata,Vratsa


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Vrachanski Balkan national park, Stara Planina mountain(the Balkan mountain) near Vratsa ,Bulgaria


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

same place photographer Tihomir ivanov








and the link to the site ,here it is ..
https://www.facebook.com/vratzatour...677098562499/2645806278782913/?type=3&theater


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Vacha reservoir:









Photo-forum, photo by Ellena Bozhkova[/QUOTE]


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Euxinovgrad Palace near Varna, aerial view:

















Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Euxinovgrad Palace near Varna, facade:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Vrana Palace, Sofia:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Veliko Tarnovo:









Source


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Melnik Sand Pyramids and Pirin mountain in the background:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Belogradchik Rocks and the Balkan Mountain in the background:










Photo-forum, photo by Pavlin Georgiev


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The northern section of the Iskar Gorge:

















Photo by Georgi Hadjiiski


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Kobilini Skali, western Balkan Mountains:
















Photo by Georgi Hadjiiski


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Bachkovo Monastery from the air:










Photo-forum, photo by Minch Semov


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The fortress of Hisarlaka, Kyustendil:










Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Koprivshtitsa, central Bulgaria:










Photo-forum, photo by Mincho Semov


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The southern Black Sean coast:










Photo-forum, photo by Atanas Hristov


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Bulgarian landscape:










Photo-forum, photo by Mincho Semov


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The Danube near Ruse:










Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Cherepish Monastery in autumn:










Photo-forum, photo by Chavdar Chernev


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The 13th century fortress and Church of the Holy Mother of God rising on a promontory over the entrance of the Chaya river valley, Rhodope Mountains: 










Photo by Monika Georgieva


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The Roman theatre of Plovdiv:










Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A view of Kazanlak Valley with the Shipka Church:










Photo-forum, photo by Zdravko Georgiev


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The Church of St Nedelya, Sofia:










Photo-forum, photo by Zdravko Gospodinov


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

St Nikola Chapel, Cape Kaliakra, northern Black Sea coast:










Photo-forum, photo by Plamen Kudenko


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Erma river gorge neat the border with Serbia:










Photo-forum, photo by Zdravko Gospodinov


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Viva_Bulgaria, You are showing the natural beauty of Bulgaria, and we are very fortunate because it has much beauty


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank you very much for the kind comment, Elster, as well as for being such a regular follower of this thread. I am glad that you like Bulgaria


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Village of Ortsevo in the Rhodope mountains with Pirin mountains in the background:










Photo-forum, photo by Petar Mladenov


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Old town of Tryavna:










Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Winter view of Plovdiv:










Photo-forum, photo by akameshev


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Sinanitsa lake, Pirin Mountains:










Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A landscape near the village of Madara, northeastern Bulgaria:










Photo-forum, photo by Ivan Ivanov


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Rhodope mountains:










Photo-forum, photo by Atatnas Bakalov


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A view of Sofia with Sofia University on the foreground:










Photo-forum, photo by Zdravko Gospodinov


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A mountain villa in Vitosha, just south of Sofia:










Photo-forum, photo by Kalin Panchev


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A path in Vitosha:










Photo-forum, photo by Kalin Panchev


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Winter in the Rhodopes:










Photo-forum, photo by Petar Mladenov


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Krushuna Waterfalls:










Photo-forum, photo by Kiril Dimitrov


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Autumn in the Balkan Mountains:










Photo-forum, photo by akameshev


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Autumn in the Rhodope Mountains: 










Photo-forum, photo by Ivanka Borisova


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Belintash rocks and sanctuary:










Photo-forum, photo by mapelson


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Shipka Monument:










Photo-forum, photo by Mariyan Tashev


----------



## mariuspapadopol (3 mo ago)




----------



## mariuspapadopol (3 mo ago)




----------



## mariuspapadopol (3 mo ago)




----------

